# My Homebrew Wax



## JayOW

Well after a couple of months sourcing various ingredients I decided to have a go at making a homebrew, the first 7 batches turned out rubbish, far to hard and I dont have any pictures of these, So I will start on batch 8...

Batch 8
Quite a hard wax but also oily
Smells terrible









I decided after this to concentrate on the scent as well and also I wanted to give each new batch a different colour and scent...

Batch 9
Very oily again and reminds me a lot of Migliore Frutta
Smells of Cherry









Batch 10 - Purple
Still setting, smells of Pama Violet

Batch 11 - Blue
Still setting, Smells of rose (Turkish Delight)










Will get some more pics up once they are set...

When I find a batch I am happy with myself I will offer a few tester pots out to people.

Watch this space.


----------



## Scotty Pro

OK, I'm intrigued, how the heck does one go about making his own wax. Input, I need input


----------



## JayOW

Get some wax

Carnauba
Beeswax etc etc

Get some oils - Linseed, Coconut etc (Anything you wanna try really)

Mix various quantities, leave to set and see if its usable, If not add or subtract stuff...

Keep trying, and have fun... I find 60% oil and 40% wax approx works best


----------



## JayOW

Batch 10 - Pama Violet








Smells great, Reasonabley hard due to the high carnauba content but still workable. Spreads easily and buffs of easily.

Batch 11








Smells faintly of rose (Turkish Delight)
Good consistency, not to hard or to soft, spreads well and buffs of easily.

I had a play while I was waiting for these to set -

Pearlescent Blue wax - Smells awful due to the turps but looks great - 







Very soft and easy to apply, just need to find a way of making it smell better - Very interesting experience when applying it...

Glitter Orange Wax







- Very very soft, leaves small amounts of glitter behind when applied, quite interesting - Again need to work on the smell.

I will get some pics of these on my spare bonnet when it stops raining...


----------



## magpieV6

looks very good so far.


----------



## Shariain

Looks like fun.


----------



## Dift

:argie:

The purple Smells like Palma Violets??


----------



## JayOW

Dift said:


> :argie:
> 
> The purple Smells like Palma Violets??


Yup... it smells great... wanna eat it lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MEH4N

looks good bud. Looks like fun.


----------



## TJenkos

How do these homemade waxes hold out on the car is what I'd like to know!


----------



## TopSport+

interesting


----------



## richtsport

How do u add scent to the wax


----------



## Burg194

Looks good.


----------



## Renegade

Any up dates, pictures of the pearlescent and the glitter ones please.

Love the idea of this!!

I want some!!

sent from my smart-arsed phone


----------



## JayOW

I have made a few more waxes but not had chance to test them out yet..will update as soon as the building work in the garden has finished...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rhyst

So why can wax be so expensive then ? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JayOW

Well... time and money spent on developing the wax... they have to reclaim it somewhere...

Some of the oils used can be expensive... some oils are rare... 

Packaging and advertising...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Demetrios72

Looking very good bud

Looks like your getting the hang of it :thumb:

Keep it going!


----------



## MoNkEyBoY2

Jay, I would be happy to try some out for you and let you know how it fares on a black bmw

Sent With This Bit At The Bottom For The Craic !


----------



## JayOW

MoNkEyBoY2 said:


> Jay, I would be happy to try some out for you and let you know how it fares on a black bmw
> 
> Sent With This Bit At The Bottom For The Craic !


Nice one thanks... watch for the next update in about 10 mins and get yourself on the list...:detailer:


----------



## JayOW

Ok... I have not had time to test any of these waxes out yet due to some major building works going on and me not being able to get to my man cave where my spare bonnet is... but here is an update on what I have been upto....

Batch 12








Very soft paste wax that smells of pineapple - Spreads very well and comes off easily

Batch 13








Again very soft as above, smells of Banana - Just as easy to use as above,

The above 2 may not last very long in the real world, need to revise slightly

Batch 14









Again same as above, needs work.. smells of orange, could almost drink it...

Batch 15


















This is a good consistency, spreads easily, hazes very quickly and comes off with not to much effort... I am happy with this one...

Contains 5 types of wax and 8 types of oil...

Now for the samples:
I have some of these pots -









So I am going to offer 5 samples to people who dont mind giving this a go for me and letting me know their thoughts... As per Rules, I will cover all costs and will expect nothing in return except honest feedback, good or bad and some pics would be good too...

Here they all are setting...









Just for info - This contains 21% Carnauba by total volume or 48% Carnauba by wax volume

So who is willing to give this a go...

Please as your name to the list and PM me your address and I will get them sent out at the weekend...

1. Shariain
2. MoNkEyBoY2
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Shariain

I will try it out for you and send feedback and pictures.


----------



## rhyst

JayR8 said:


> Ok... I have not had time to test any of these waxes out yet due to some major building works going on and me not being able to get to my man cave where my spare bonnet is... but here is an update on what I have been upto....
> 
> Batch 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very soft paste wax that smells of pineapple - Spreads very well and comes off easily
> 
> Batch 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again very soft as above, smells of Banana - Just as easy to use as above,
> 
> The above 2 may not last very long in the real world, need to revise slightly
> 
> Batch 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again same as above, needs work.. smells of orange, could almost drink it...
> 
> Batch 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good consistency, spreads easily, hazes very quickly and comes off with not to much effort... I am happy with this one...
> 
> Contains 5 types of wax and 8 types of oil...
> 
> Now for the samples:
> I have some of these pots -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am going to offer 5 samples to people who dont mind giving this a go for me and letting me know their thoughts... As per Rules, I will cover all costs and will expect nothing in return except honest feedback, good or bad and some pics would be good too...
> 
> Here they all are setting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for info - This contains 21% Carnauba by total volume or 48% Carnauba by wax volume
> 
> So who is willing to give this a go...
> 
> Please as your name to the list and PM me your address and I will get them sent out at the weekend...
> 
> 1. Shariain
> 2. MoNkEyBoY2
> 3.rhyst
> 4.
> 5.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JamesCotton

I'll try mate :thumb:


----------



## JayOW

1. Shariain
2. MoNkEyBoY2
3. rhyst
4. JamesCotton
5.


----------



## JayOW

JamesCotton said:


> I'll try mate :thumb:


Cheers mate, please PM me your address


----------



## JamesCotton

JayR8 said:


> Ok... I have not had time to test any of these waxes out yet due to some major building works going on and me not being able to get to my man cave where my spare bonnet is... but here is an update on what I have been upto....
> 
> Batch 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very soft paste wax that smells of pineapple - Spreads very well and comes off easily
> 
> Batch 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again very soft as above, smells of Banana - Just as easy to use as above,
> 
> The above 2 may not last very long in the real world, need to revise slightly
> 
> Batch 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again same as above, needs work.. smells of orange, could almost drink it...
> 
> Batch 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good consistency, spreads easily, hazes very quickly and comes off with not to much effort... I am happy with this one...
> 
> Contains 5 types of wax and 8 types of oil...
> 
> Now for the samples:
> I have some of these pots -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am going to offer 5 samples to people who dont mind giving this a go for me and letting me know their thoughts... As per Rules, I will cover all costs and will expect nothing in return except honest feedback, good or bad and some pics would be good too...
> 
> Here they all are setting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for info - This contains 21% Carnauba by total volume or 48% Carnauba by wax volume
> 
> So who is willing to give this a go...
> 
> Please as your name to the list and PM me your address and I will get them sent out at the weekend...
> 
> 1. Shariain
> 2. MoNkEyBoY2
> 3. rhyst
> 4. JamesCotton
> 5.


There we are mate, want me to pm you my details?


----------



## JayOW

Updated list - 
1. Shariain
2. MoNkEyBoY2
3. rhyst
4. JamesCotton
5.

Please PM details, Thanks


----------



## rhyst

Just for info I have a back honda civic so some jap paint to test it on 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fiesta-125

Happy to test on Hard BMW MINI paint.


----------



## Fiesta-125

Happily do a 50/50 to SNH to compare aswell, sorry couldn't edit post.


----------



## JayOW

Fiesta-125 said:


> Happily do a 50/50 to SNH to compare aswell, sorry couldn't edit post.


Great, thanks, PM Me your details please....

Final list

1. Shariain
2. MoNkEyBoY2
3. rhyst
4. JamesCotton
5. Fiesta-125


----------



## JamesCotton

My dad said I can test it on his Mitsibushi L200 Warrior


----------



## Big Buffer

Your kitchen worktop has more was on than my car.

Spray water on and check for beading lol


----------



## JayOW

Haha... the worktop is very shiny tho lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fiesta-125

JayR8 said:


> Great, thanks, PM Me your details please....
> 
> Final list
> 
> 1. Shariain
> 2. MoNkEyBoY2
> 3. rhyst
> 4. JamesCotton
> 5. Fiesta-125


PM sent.


----------



## JamesCotton

Just out of interest can you give us any clues of what waxes and oils are in here? Guessing its paint safe?


----------



## MEH4N

Thats well cool. top work :thumb:


----------



## JayOW

Totaly paint safe... dont wanna give to much away but its has bees wax too... plus 3 others... grapefruit oil...argan oil... almond oil amd a few others...

Total 100% natural...no turps or any man made solvents

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JamesCotton

JayR8 said:


> Totaly paint safe... dont wanna give to much away but its has bees wax too... plus 3 others... grapefruit oil...argan oil... almond oil amd a few others...
> 
> Total 100% natural...no turps or any man made solvents
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Cheers mate, didn't want you to give away everything  but as long as its 100% natural that's cool bud thanks for the info


----------



## lewylinto

Looks interesting man, I would be more than happy to give some a try! If you make any more and you need someone to try some just PM me!


----------



## Renegade

+1 for testing if you need some more done.
:thumbup:

sent from my smart-arsed phone


----------



## MoNkEyBoY2

Cheers Jay PM sent !!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using my large digit !


----------



## JayOW

Chocolate...very hard wax...hazes quickly...easy to remove










New batch setting...fruit blast


----------



## TOMMY_RS

Wow these look great. Top work mate.


----------



## Shariain

Wish I knew where to start with the home brewing looks like it could be fun.

Your new batch looks great.


----------



## JayOW

Its really easier than it seems... research different waxes and oils and buy a few... mix them together in a 60% oil 40% wax ratio and see what you get...and tweak it from there. .. soap making and candle making suppliers are a great place to start.


----------



## supervinnie40

Looks pretty mint. Wouldn't mind giving some of these a try. Always good to see some homebrewed wax results by others.

Very interesting topic, you seem to have a good start, curious to see where this leads.


----------



## Jaywoo

Can i ask where you got the glitter and pearl additives from?


----------



## JamesCotton

alright mate, did you manage to send out the waxes on saturday? :thumb:


----------



## dave89

Any chance I can be a tester? I have a silver mondeo, green mx5 and red Toyota to give it a go on


----------



## JayOW

Hey testers, I am really sorry but I did not get chance to send the pots out at the weekend, and I went to sort them last night and I seem to have lost the printout with all the addresses on it... So just to be a pain could the following people please email me your addresses again and this time I will keep the PMs rather than printing them off then deleting them... Sorry guys...

1. Shariain
2. MoNkEyBoY2
3. rhyst
4. JamesCotton
5. Fiesta-125


----------



## JayOW

I will do another test run shortly for some more people to try it out.


----------



## supervinnie40

I'll keep on eye on this topic. Quite keen on trying out your new batches.

(if shipping to NL won't be a problem... otherwise I'll just keep reading and being interested :thumb: )


----------



## Big Buffer

Ok guys here is a little feed back.
As I live near Jay I got a sample of the orange wax to try and did just that last weekend.

First it is nice and firm and quite slick.
It hazes nicely and leaves an nice residue for you too see where it is.
It comes off and i would say it is similar to colinite in removal.

Ok now enough yadda yadda.

Here is the pic of it applied to the roof panel for you to awe at.










Applied to an imperial blue focus St


----------



## ski nautique

Would love to make some how do you do it is there a step buy step proses?


----------



## Shariain

Got mine yesterday will give it a try next weekend


----------



## Big Buffer

ski nautique said:


> Would love to make some how do you do it is there a step buy step proses?


Its a learning process that is all I can say.

The real mastermind is Jay also oil is better than milk.


----------



## JamesCotton

Received mine today :thumb: smells really good!! Will test it out tomorrow.

Feels nice aswell :thumb:


----------



## Fiesta-125

Any idea when mine was posted Jay?


----------



## dave89

I really wana try some lol


----------



## JamesCotton

Here is my review of the wax:
(Sorry about state of paint, my dads work truck so FILTHY, needs a good clay, keep this in mind for the review)

Before Wash:




After Wash and Polish with SRP




Wax Curing (applied with fingers, think I applied a little thick)




After wax buffed off




Beading








Review:

Smells AMAZING, the texture of the wax was nice, nice and soft when warmed but not like butter so good consistency, easy to apply, with both fingers and cloth. Hazed nicely within about 10/15 mins. Taking off was a little difficult but that was error on my part as I applied it to thickly. After buffing off it left a nice shine. The beading also came up really nicely, they could be a little tighter but really nice for a home made wax. Well done JayR8 definitely onto something!! Will report back with durability :thumb:


----------



## JayOW

Thanks a lot for this mate...pictures look great...wax does look as though it's on a bit thick...

Think I need to up the wax content slightly to get beading a bit tighter...

Work in progress


Thanks again...


----------



## JamesCotton

JayR8 said:


> Thanks a lot for this mate...pictures look great...wax does look as though it's on a bit thick...
> 
> Think I need to up the wax content slightly to get beading a bit tighter...
> 
> Work in progress
> 
> Thanks again...


No worries mate, thanks for sending a sample :thumb: when weather gets better I'm going to detail the truck and use your wax on it 

Yea was a bit thick, but wanted to try with fingers, so that was my fault that it didn't buff off easily. Very nice wax mate


----------



## Fiesta-125

After a few issues arrived this morning Jay. Going have to resist eating it before it's on a car though! Hopefully try it out on a never cared for car tomorrow!


----------



## Shariain

I used the wax today on a car that has been rather abused so set about fixing it used your wax as lsp and the finish was great. The wax smells great, it spreads easy and once cured it removed just as easy as it went on. Will upload the pics here as soon as. 

Thanks again for letting me try this.


----------



## supervinnie40

Which ingredient would you think added the most to the easy buffing off of your wax?


----------



## JayOW

There is a specific oil that I have tried and found the wax buffs off easier with it...but I cant give away what oil that is... 

Its not orange oil as this makes the wax leave a residue behind so the less you use the better.

Coconut oil makes no difference in buffing off but does aid curing time.

If people are looking at making waxes then try some grapeseed oil...it definitely adds something to the wax...

Sorry cant give any more away than that.


----------



## supervinnie40

Thanks. It's not much, but more then nothing


----------



## Big Buffer

Anymore updates on the waxes that were sent from Jay.


----------



## JamesCotton

Will update this week :thumb:


----------



## Monkeyboy

PM sent Jay :beer:


----------



## sprocketser

Nice results in there JamesCotton , & nice beading as well , this guy makes some great wax right !


----------



## Goodylax

Readin this thread and looks awesome jay! 
Congrats:thumb:


----------



## JayOW

Latest batch...

Bubblegum flavour...very soft wax. Easy on easy off... great shine...


----------



## supervinnie40

looks interesting


----------



## danwel

I love bubblegum smells lol. Must smell gorgeous I bet


----------



## Mr Face

*A pleasure to follow the journey*

Well done that man :thumb: a great read following you up the learning curve to something today that looks eminently sale-able :thumb:

Thanks for sharing the journey, great delivery, I'm :argie: it


----------



## Moggytom

please please please can I try one of these ! the smell and colour I want in a wax haha


----------



## JayOW

Got a pot with your name on it mate...


----------



## JamesCotton

Would have updated but truck was sold, so sorry mate :/. But it seemed to last a couple of months :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom

Your a superstar !!!!!  il collect as soon as I can


----------



## danwel

Moggytom said:


> Your a superstar !!!!!  il collect as soon as I can


Aren't you the chosen one lol, please let me know how good it smells


----------



## JayOW

danwel said:


> Aren't you the chosen one lol, please let me know how good it smells


Pm me your address will send ya one too mate..

Anyone else? Got 4 more pots?


----------



## supervinnie40

Well... I would like one, but I am in the Netherlands and I would totally understand if the shipping costs keeps you from sending one my way, seen the prices lately... ridiculous...

I would offer to pay something for the extra costs, but by the forum rules this is not allowed.


----------



## JayOW

supervinnie40 said:


> Well... I would like one, but I am in the Netherlands and I would totally understand if the shipping costs keeps you from sending one my way, seen the prices lately... ridiculous...
> 
> I would offer to pay something for the extra costs, but by the forum rules this is not allowed.


Go on mate...I dont mind if it gets out there and tested for me... pm me your address...


----------



## AGRE

JayR8 said:


> Pm me your address will send ya one too mate..
> 
> Anyone else? Got 4 more pots?


If your offering :lol: I wouldn't mind taking the time to test and share the results :thumb:


----------



## Mike206

JayR8 said:


> Pm me your address will send ya one too mate..
> 
> Anyone else? Got 4 more pots?


I would love to try one if there are any left?


----------



## sprocketser

Mike206 said:


> I would love to try one if there are any left?


Same thing ! lol


----------



## JayOW

Last 3 people...please pme your address...1 pot left...


----------



## sprocketser

JayR8 said:


> Last 3 people...please pme your address...1 pot left...


I m too late , I was the last one .


----------



## sprocketser

A great thing on your part by the way .


----------



## sprocketser

Sub d by the way .


----------



## danwel

JayR8 said:


> Pm me your address will send ya one too mate..
> 
> Anyone else? Got 4 more pots?


LEGEND, will pm you my address. Very excited about the smell:thumb:


----------



## JayOW

sprocketser said:


> A great thing on your part by the way .


Pm me your address mate

Only 1 pot left now.


----------



## Alzak

Any left Jay if so can I have it ??


----------



## JayOW

Alzak said:


> Any left Jay if so can I have it ??


Yes mate...last pot to yourself...pm me your address...


----------



## AGRE

JayR8 said:


> Last 3 people...please pme your address...1 pot left...


PM'd :thumb:


----------



## JayOW

Ok will get all pots posted out on tuesday as I am busy on monday so wont have time...thanks to everyone who is willing to try this out... I tested it myself...it is 100% natural...no solvents and is a soft wax...do 2 panels at a time and by the time the second panel is covered buff off the first etc so leave about 2-3 mins...

It will not cake on unless the panel is very hot... 

When I tested it the shine was very good and the beading was on par with thw m&k custom wax I had on the other side.

Thanks again


----------



## sprocketser

JayR8 said:


> Pm me your address mate
> 
> Only 1 pot left now.


PM sent , Thanx so much .


----------



## jas11151990

Do you have a recommendation where to buy different oils?


----------



## JayOW

jas11151990 said:


> Do you have a recommendation where to buy different oils?


Take a look on ebay or amazon for essential oils and carrier oils...search for pure oils...google brings up some sites that specialise in oils so you can also see the properties of those oils... sites specialising in homemade cosmetics are a good start...


----------



## jas11151990

So extracts wont work well I suppose?


----------



## danwel

Jay did you send them yet as I've just got home and checking I've not missed it?


----------



## JayOW

Right everyone, Sorry if I you have not received your samples, I have had a few issues at home and not had chance to do any updates recently...

But watch this space, there is a update coming soon, 

Also I am looking for 5 wax testers to test out the latest brews for me, so the first 5 people to put there names down here with a colour and a scent I will make the samples up using my latest blend for everyone to try.

Please put you name and colour and scent below, I will do my best to get the scents correct. Please also put the make, model and colour of car you will have chance to test it on. the only reason for this is because if its metallic I will have to change the wax slightly to bring out the metal flake.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

Once you have done the above please PM me your address and I will get them poured and sent out to you.

Thanks for your patience with this, You will not be disappointed.


----------



## supervinnie40

1. Supervinnie40 - scent: flower-ish would be nice. Color: a fluorescent color would rock! 
2.
3.
4.
5.

My car is a black Hyundai Atos (not metallic), but I also have a dark-blue Merc ML500 and a VW Golf Variant available (both metallic).

(but to be honest mate, I don't mind if the color/scent turns out different. I just enjoy your efforts)


----------



## sistersvisions

1. Supervinnie40 - scent: flower-ish would be nice. Color: a fluorescent color would rock!
2. sistersvisions - scent: coconut, colour Light blue Suzuki Alto metallic blue
3.
4.
5.


----------



## waqasr

1. Supervinnie40 - scent: flower-ish would be nice. Color: a fluorescent color would rock!
2. sistersvisions - scent: coconut, colour Light blue Suzuki Alto metallic blue
3. Waqasr - scent - fruity (blueberry or mango?) Colour : Anthracite Blue Mk4 golf - its a pearlescent paint, looks grey/blueish depending on light
4.
5.


----------



## tom-225

1. Supervinnie40 - scent: flower-ish would be nice. Color: a fluorescent color would rock!
2. sistersvisions - scent: coconut, colour Light blue Suzuki Alto metallic blue
3. Waqasr - scent - fruity (blueberry or mango?) Colour : Anthracite Blue Mk4 golf - its a pearlescent paint, looks grey/blueish depending on light
4.Tom-225 - scent anything fruity (pineapple), colour natural. Ill test it out on the metallic blue (loads of flake) megane.
5.


----------



## JayOW

Thanks everyone so far...I will start the brewing process tomorrow... 

Just so you know...I don't use turpentine or substitute or any petroleum/cleaning based solvents in my waxes...I only use natural and cosmetic based ingredients...the waxes are safe enough to even use as face cream.

If any of the cars your testing on have single stage paint please let me know and I will include a UVA/UVB filter in the wax for you.


----------



## AGRE

1. Supervinnie40 - scent: flower-ish would be nice. Color: a fluorescent color would rock!
2. sistersvisions - scent: coconut, colour Light blue Suzuki Alto metallic blue
3. Waqasr - scent - fruity (blueberry or mango?) Colour : Anthracite Blue Mk4 golf - its a pearlescent paint, looks grey/blueish depending on light
4.Tom-225 - scent anything fruity (pineapple), colour natural. Ill test it out on the metallic blue (loads of flake) megane.
5.AGRE - scent - raspberry, colour car - Peugeot Steel grey (metallic)

PM incoming :thumb:


----------



## danwel

I'd love to see a bubblegum smell with a nice birght colur like blue or pink


----------



## JayOW

danwel said:


> I'd love to see a bubblegum smell with a nice birght colur like blue or pink


Tell ya what mate. I will do a 6th pot for you.


----------



## danwel

JayR8 said:


> Tell ya what mate. I will do a 6th pot for you.


LEG-END:thumb:

I am a good omen as i have tested Dan's Chockwork orange twice and that is now being released by the Dodo independant wax label!!!


----------



## JayOW

Just because of the demand for this I am going to open up 5 more spaces... Please add your specs and Pm me your address.


----------



## JayOW

1. Supervinnie40 - scent: flower-ish would be nice. Color: a fluorescent color would rock!
2. sistersvisions - scent: coconut, colour Light blue Suzuki Alto metallic blue
3. Waqasr - scent - fruity (blueberry or mango?) Colour : Anthracite Blue Mk4 golf - its a pearlescent paint, looks grey/blueish depending on light
4. Tom-225 - scent anything fruity (pineapple), colour natural. Ill test it out on the metallic blue (loads of flake) megane.
5. AGRE - scent - raspberry, colour car - Peugeot Steel grey (metallic)
6. danwel - Bubblegum - Bright Blue or Pink
7. Alzak - Wax colour RED and scent sandalwood 
8.
9.
10.


----------



## danwel

JayR8 said:


> Just because of the demand for this I am going to open up 5 more spaces... Please add your specs and Pm me your address.


PM sent mate,thanks again


----------



## Alzak

Hi Jay,

Thank you very for this 

Wax colour RED and scient sandalwood (if not possible then anything fruity)

Car Red Seat Leon


----------



## waqasr

Awesome stuff Jay, cant wait for the sample to try it out. Ill make sure to give my honest opinion and review of the wax


----------



## JayOW

This is the wax in its natural form before any colour of scent 

















As you can see from these a lot of time and effort has got me to this stage..


----------



## SON1C

1. Supervinnie40 - scent: flower-ish would be nice. Color: a fluorescent color would rock!
2. sistersvisions - scent: coconut, colour Light blue Suzuki Alto metallic blue
3. Waqasr - scent - fruity (blueberry or mango?) Colour : Anthracite Blue Mk4 golf - its a pearlescent paint, looks grey/blueish depending on light
4. Tom-225 - scent anything fruity (pineapple), colour natural. Ill test it out on the metallic blue (loads of flake) megane.
5. AGRE - scent - raspberry, colour car - Peugeot Steel grey (metallic)
6. danwel - Bubblegum - Bright Blue or Pink
7. Alzak - Wax colour RED and scent sandalwood 
8. SON1C - royal blue wax with a blueberry scent? I have a 2003 ford mustang gt sonic blue pearl -- blue with purple undertone+flake
9.
10.

Not sure if any spots are still open, would love to test!


----------



## JayOW

2 slots left...


----------



## tom-225

Out of that massive stack of wax how many would you class as useable though Jay?


----------



## JayOW

tom-225 said:


> Out of that massive stack of wax how many would you class as useable though Jay?


I would say they are all usable but some only last a week...some dull the paint and some don't haze well or leave residue behind.


----------



## Goodylax

1. Supervinnie40 - scent: flower-ish would be nice. Color: a fluorescent color would rock!
2. sistersvisions - scent: coconut, colour Light blue Suzuki Alto metallic blue
3. Waqasr - scent - fruity (blueberry or mango?) Colour : Anthracite Blue Mk4 golf - its a pearlescent paint, looks grey/blueish depending on light
4. Tom-225 - scent anything fruity (pineapple), colour natural. Ill test it out on the metallic blue (loads of flake) megane.
5. AGRE - scent - raspberry, colour car - Peugeot Steel grey (metallic)
6. danwel - Bubblegum - Bright Blue or Pink
7. Alzak - Wax colour RED and scent sandalwood 
8. SON1C - royal blue wax with a blueberry scent? I have a 2003 ford mustang gt sonic blue pearl -- blue with purple undertone+flake
9.Goodylax- scent Pineapple/coconut, car color- tungsten pearl (silver). Will also use on black SUV
10.

Hopefully I can join the fun.....


----------



## Mikej857

Wouldn't mind joining in and testing some.


----------



## JayOW

Mikej857 said:


> Wouldn't mind joining in and testing some.


Get your name in spot number 10 and post the required details mate.


----------



## TheMattFinish

10- mattthomas- scent wild berrys colour deep purple


----------



## Raging Squirrel

damn it just missed out!!!

I was too busy reading the whole thread from the start haha


----------



## Mikej857

1.Supervinnie40 - scent: flower-ish would be nice. Color: a fluorescent color would rock!
2. sistersvisions - scent: coconut, colour Light blue Suzuki Alto metallic blue
3. Waqasr - scent - fruity (blueberry or mango?) Colour : Anthracite Blue Mk4 golf - its a pearlescent paint, looks grey/blueish depending on light
4. Tom-225 - scent anything fruity (pineapple), colour natural. Ill test it out on the metallic blue (loads of flake) megane.
5. AGRE - scent - raspberry, colour car - Peugeot Steel grey (metallic)
6. danwel - Bubblegum - Bright Blue or Pink
7. Alzak - Wax colour RED and scent sandalwood 
8. SON1C - royal blue wax with a blueberry scent? I have a 2003 ford mustang gt sonic blue pearl -- blue with purple undertone+flake
9.Goodylax- scent Pineapple/coconut, car color- tungsten pearl (silver). Will also use on black SUV
10.Mikej not fussy on smell or colour for panther black focus ST both mine and wife's cars same colour


----------



## Big Buffer

I can guarantee you guys will be very impressed.


----------



## JayOW

First 6 brewed and cooling...other will be done once the requested scents have arrived.


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , real nice wax in there mate !


----------



## Raging Squirrel

looking good


----------



## Big Buffer

Mrs at work I see. She will not be impressed u using the worktops again lol


----------



## SON1C

awesome!


----------



## supervinnie40

Looking sweet  Christmas really came very early this year


----------



## Goodylax

Wow :argie: beautiful array!
Didn't waste any time I see :thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Looking good Jay, nice texture and colours.


----------



## Mikej857

Looking good Jay

Can't wait


----------



## danwel

JayR8 said:


> First 6 brewed and cooling...other will be done once the requested scents have arrived.


Ooooh exciting stuff


----------



## JayOW

Quick question for the 2 who ordered blueberry...I am still waiting for the fragrance to arrive...do you 2 wanna wait or do you want another fragrance?


----------



## JayOW

Next Batch cooling...just the 2 blueberry ones to go...


----------



## AGRE

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## JayOW




----------



## supervinnie40

I like 
Wondering which one is mine (don't tell me  )


----------



## Big Buffer

Pure quality stuff these


----------



## Mikej857

The beading shot looks very impressive


----------



## JayOW

Right...that's it.. All waxes are poured and set...I will leave them overnight and double check them in the morning then I will get them packaged up and shipped out. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Goodylax

Woooowhoooo!


----------



## Page206

looking good must of taken a while


----------



## JayOW

Please can everyone let me know when the waxes arrive and your first initial thoughts if possible?

In regards to usage...apply in thin layers as always and allow to haze for 10-15 mins depending on the temp and then remove... repeat with a second layer and a third layer if you wish...unlike turpentine based waxes the solvents in this will not destroy the previous wax layer so use as many coats as ya want.

I hope the scents and colours are as you expected. ..excuse the finger swipe in each pot I wanted to make sure they were all the same.

Cheers and I look forward to your reports and pictures.

Jay


----------



## danwel

JayR8 said:


> Please can everyone let me know when the waxes arrive and your first initial thoughts if possible?
> 
> In regards to usage...apply in thin layers as always and allow to haze for 10-15 mins depending on the temp and then remove... repeat with a second layer and a third layer if you wish...unlike turpentine based waxes the solvents in this will not destroy the previous wax layer so use as many coats as ya want.
> 
> I hope the scents and colours are as you expected. ..excuse the finger swipe in each pot I wanted to make sure they were all the same.
> 
> Cheers and I look forward to your reports and pictures.
> 
> Jay


Look forward to it!


----------



## Mikej857

Mine arrived today, looks very good and my little man said it smells like gingerbread :lol:

Can't wait to use it so hopefully Wednesday will be dry so I can test it out.

Thanks again Jay I will give you some feedback once used


----------



## JayOW

Mikej857 said:


> Mine arrived today, looks very good and my little man said it smells like gingerbread :lol:
> 
> Can't wait to use it so hopefully Wednesday will be dry so I can test it out.
> 
> Thanks again Jay I will give you some feedback once used


Glad it arrived. .. you said any scent so I used shortbread lol... Hope you like it...left the natural colour too...


----------



## Mikej857

Well couldn't wait so tested it out on my wife's fiesta, the car was washed yesterday and hasn't moved since so a light wash and it showed no protection at all on the car now so an ideal candidate for Jay's wax, the cars only ever washed by me and it was waxes using purple haze several months ago and believe me yesterday it was really, really dirty so much so I had to use Ali shine on the wheels and I hate using strong wheel cleaners.

Initial impression is I don't like the smell that much but that was down to me not any fault of Jay, it's quite hard and oily, so I started on the bonnet and initially I did the bonnet and one wing, the wax was applied very thin on both panels, it spread really well and I left it approximately 5 minutes before buffing off, it buffed off effortlessly a lot easier than some of the oily waxes I've used and the shine and wetness of the paint was great, the flake really does pop.
I carried on around the car but decided to try and see how many panels I could do before it became difficult to remove, I did a whole side of the car and even after approamatley 20-25 minutes the wax was still relatively easy to remove, I even hit some of the plastic trim to see if it would mark it and it left no residue at all and simply buffed straight off and left the trim with a nice sheen also, I even tried it on the side windows and again it shined them effortlessly and came off with no smearing.

All in all the wax Jay has created really is a work of art from my initial use, I plan to add another layer or 2 over the next day or so to see if the finish improves with additional layers and I really can't wait to get some beading shots.

Here's some pics, not the greatest unfortunately but when I add the 2nd layer I will be taking some better ones.


----------



## JayOW

Thanks a lot for your review mate, much appreciated... I am really glad you liked the wax...I have a metallic black car so the wax was designed with this in mind.

The scent I sent you was shortbread...not used it before so thought it would be interesting but it's not to everyone's taste. 
Thanks again mate. 

Jay


----------



## JayOW

Anyone else received there pots yet? 
The 2 going to America should be with you by friday and the same with the one to the Netherlands.


----------



## AGRE

Mine arrived this morning Jay :thumb:

Haven't had a chance to play with it properly yet, but 1st impressions are gooooood 

A bright vibrant red colour with a certain raspberry scent. Not to oily to the touch, but gives a positive feeling it will spread far...

[URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/e30320/media/8d7c076d-0b3e-4cc7-9b2f-74fa9da7a510_zpsec64a6d6.jpg.html]

I'll report back once I've had a chance to apply it. Thanks again Jay :thumb:


----------



## JayOW

The raspberry scent is one I have not tried before and I was impressed with how well it worked. Hope you like the wax.


----------



## danwel

Just got back in from shopping to a little treat.

The bubblegum smell is really really nice. Blue colour is very vibrant too and it feels very slick and oily!!

Looking forward to a play


----------



## sistersvisions

Mine arrived today too..

Looks good, nice clean fill of the pot. My only gripe would be that the scent could be a bit more..if im honest, i couldnt tell you it was coconut by sniffing it.
The wax is the main thing, so will test it out hopefully at the weekend & report back...
Thanks again for sending us a pot to test..:thumb:


----------



## JayOW

Again the coconut scent is one I have not tried and it's not a very strong scent generally. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JayOW

Anyone else got any deliveries?


----------



## Alzak

JayR8 said:


> Anyone else got any deliveries?


Yes i got mine yesterday as well

Thanks again


----------



## supervinnie40

I've been sitting at the front door for 2 days now... My ass is hurting and I'm hungry. Can't you tell the posty to hurry up?


----------



## JayOW

supervinnie40 said:


> I've been sitting at the front door for 2 days now... My ass is hurting and I'm hungry. Can't you tell the posty to hurry up?


Lol... eager are we... It did say up to 4 days...was sent via air sure. ...


----------



## Rascal_69

Bubblegum one sounds great.


----------



## Goodylax

If It makes you feel any better Vin, I will probably get mine last


----------



## supervinnie40

It does a little 

But I was released from guard duty today. The postman made me smile with a nicely wrapped package. Not sure if I'm gonna do a review today or tomorrow, but it probably won't be long.

As feedback on the color and smell: the color looks pretty nice. If you hold it in the sunlight it really looks like its glowing. The smell is more soapy then flour-ish. But that doesn't bother me, because I still like it.
If I may be so bold, perhaps the chemical fragrances will work better then the pharmaceutical ones. If you didn't use liquid ones, you might wanna look into it. Especially the oily ones. They don't have much effect on the performance of the wax.


----------



## JayOW

supervinnie40 said:


> It does a little
> 
> But I was released from guard duty today. The postman made me smile with a nicely wrapped package. Not sure if I'm gonna do a review today or tomorrow, but it probably won't be long.
> 
> As feedback on the color and smell: the color looks pretty nice. If you hold it in the sunlight it really looks like its glowing. The smell is more soapy then flour-ish. But that doesn't bother me, because I still like it.
> If I may be so bold, perhaps the chemical fragrances will work better then the pharmaceutical ones. If you didn't use liquid ones, you might wanna look into it. Especially the oily ones. They don't have much effect on the performance of the wax.


Thanks for the the info...I did use the oily fragrances in them. Always do... maybe it just needs to be a better flowery one lol... its still a work in progress... glad it arrived safe.


----------



## JayOW

4 more testers needed for a very high 75% by wax volume carnauba wax...only 1 scent and colour in this and that is light purple and palma violet.

Get your names down.

1.
2.
3.
4.

All pots are made and will be posted Monday.


----------



## danwel

JayR8 said:


> 4 more testers needed for a very high 75% by wax volume carnauba wax...only 1 scent and colour in this and that is light purple and palma violet.
> 
> Get your names down.
> 
> 1. Danwel
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 
> All pots are made and will be posted Monday.


I'd be interested in one with such a high Nuba content but obviously if you'd like others to try then that's cool as I have my bubblegum one to play with


----------



## JayOW

That's fine mate...first 4 people get it.


----------



## horned yo

me to please


----------



## JMorty

I'll do a cheeky review, looks good man.


----------



## Jack

Hi Jay, I'd be happy to give it a go for you


----------



## JayOW

Ace...that's all 4 spots...Please PM your addresses.


----------



## andymp85

shame i was too late i would given it a go


----------



## supervinnie40

You can always count me in for stuff like this  75%... that's quite a bit. Can't wait to see the reviews/feedback from the others :thumb:


----------



## TheMattFinish

wax has turned up. 

will be testing in coming weeks


----------



## Jonnybbad

Any of these left or can I wait for the next batch to be a tester plzzzzzz


----------



## JayOW

Jonnybbad said:


> Any of these left or can I wait for the next batch to be a tester plzzzzzz


Will be another batch very soon...your first on the list mate. .


----------



## heavyd

Can't believe I missed this thread!
You've been busy Jay!
How many hours do you think you've spent on this so far? Sounds like you're onto a winner


----------



## Mikej857

Have just given the fiesta a quick whizz over with the jet washer and the beading was great


----------



## JayOW

heavyd said:


> Can't believe I missed this thread!
> You've been busy Jay!
> How many hours do you think you've spent on this so far? Sounds like you're onto a winner


I have lost count of how much time I have put into this... I never thought I would make something that is usable but not only that I have made waxes that I think rival some more expensive waxes out there.... you want your name 2nd on the list for the next batch that's brewing as we speak.


----------



## JayOW

Mikej857 said:


> Have just given the fiesta a quick whizz over with the jet washer and the beading was great


Excellent. ..Thanks mate...can you get any pics when it's light?


----------



## Jonnybbad

JayR8 said:


> Will be another batch very soon...your first on the list mate. .


Thanx with all the reviews the other batch have received cant wait


----------



## heavyd

JayR8 said:


> I have lost count of how much time I have put into this... I never thought I would make something that is usable but not only that I have made waxes that I think rival some more expensive waxes out there.... you want your name 2nd on the list for the next batch that's brewing as we speak.


Wouldn't mind please Jay!

Curious to how it compares to the big companies


----------



## Mikej857

Pics taken after just one layer , beading is great and the water just ran straight off the paintwork when rinsing, what was even better was the plastic parts that were waxed were even showing signs of beading and still no horrible white wax residue so it is truly safe to use on ever part of the car


----------



## Matt.

Hi Jay, could I put my name down for any further batches?


----------



## JayOW

Yeah sure mate...your third on the next list. Cheers

Jay


----------



## JayOW

Next lot ready to be sent out...I need 1 more person to be a tester...


----------



## TheMattFinish

yeah go for it if you need another tester jay


----------



## marc147

Looking really good :thumb: if theres one spare i will test for you


----------



## Jonnybbad

They look really goooood can't wait


----------



## danwel

JayR8 said:


> Next lot ready to be sent out...I need 1 more person to be a tester...


They look really good Jay!! Very professional :thumb:


----------



## heavyd

Look good Jay, Looks like your wanting to take your hobby to the next level:thumb:


----------



## ColinEhm1

How much is a tester mate ?


----------



## supervinnie40

Looking good, kinda makes me wish I waited a little longer .
I'm working on a review for the other waxes right now.


----------



## JayOW

ColinEhm1 said:


> How much is a tester mate ?


Free mate...can't charge for em... PM me your address...


----------



## JayOW

heavyd said:


> Look good Jay, Looks like your wanting to take your hobby to the next level:thumb:


I am hoping so if other people think it's as good as I do...working on website atm


----------



## JayOW

mattthomas said:


> yeah go for it if you need another tester jay


No worries...think I still have your address mate.


----------



## JayOW

horned yo said:


> me to please


I need your address mate...can't PM you for some reason...


----------



## Gurbinder

Hi mate could I get a sample pot?


----------



## JayOW

Gurbinder said:


> Hi mate could I get a sample pot?


Yeah sure one person aint got back to me so you can have it mate...PM me your address...


----------



## danwel

Gutted I'm at work next week so will have to wait for my great when I get home Friday evening


----------



## Mikej857

JayR8 said:


> I am hoping so if other people think it's as good as I do...working on website atm


If the next wax is as good as the first sample I'd say you've got it more or less spot on.


----------



## supervinnie40

Review made: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4284388#post4284388


----------



## Gurbinder

Pm sent


----------



## Jonnybbad

Did you get me pm with my address


----------



## JayOW

Jonnybbad said:


> Did you get me pm with my address


Yup I did mate...thanks


----------



## JayOW

Ignore the swirls...spoiler needs working on... but just to show the flake pop from this latest blend...


----------



## Jonnybbad

Very nice that flake is epic


----------



## Matt.

Inbox full Jay.


----------



## Demetrios72

Need any more testers Jay?

Very interested


----------



## Gurbinder

Jay did get my address???


----------



## JayOW

Gurbinder said:


> Jay did get my address???


Yep I did...All wrapped and ready to go.


----------



## JayOW

Matt. said:


> Inbox full Jay.


Try again mate


----------



## JayOW

Demetri said:


> Need any more testers Jay?
> 
> Very interested


Yup go for it mate.

PM me your address


----------



## Demetrios72

JayR8 said:


> Yup go for it mate.
> 
> PM me your address


Just PMd you Jay
Cheers :thumb:


----------



## JayOW

Next batch of testers... only 3 people for this one... Please can you only ask for one if you have the time to put a quick review in.

This is a very soft oily wax with a fast cure time and a high carnauba content.

Cheers


----------



## JayOW

2 pots left


----------



## ColinEhm1

Did you get my address I sent you earlyer mate ?


----------



## JayOW

ColinEhm1 said:


> Did you get my address I sent you earlyer mate ?


I did mate...All packed and ready to go.


----------



## ColinEhm1

Thanks mate, I go nightshift on Tuesday for 7 nights but on the Tuesday morning I finish I will be doing my dads car which is a dark brown/ black colour so will test it out for you and right up a review on it with pictures ect.


JayR8 said:


> I did mate...All packed and ready to go.


----------



## Shariain

Your homebrewing has taken off. I remember trying one of your first pots and it was a great wax to use. Your new pots are looking great and the name is very fitting especially for the OCD obsessed.


----------



## danwel

Wow more wax!! You've been busy!! They all look very good and hope it all goes well mate. Looking forward to trying mine once it arrives and I get home Friday!!


----------



## SON1C

Jay would love to try this wax as well! I have one day of testing complete for your wax, going to use it on another paintwork as well. What is your suggested application+cure time for the wax that I have?


----------



## Mikej857

Jay is this the one I'm being sent?


----------



## JayOW

SON1C said:


> Jay would love to try this wax as well! I have one day of testing complete for your wax, going to use it on another paintwork as well. What is your suggested application+cure time for the wax that I have?


Will send ya one out mate.


----------



## JayOW

Mikej857 said:


> Jay is this the one I'm being sent?


It is mate...as well as a slightly different one so you will get 2 pots.

I am making another batch of this new wax tonight...going to be a set scent and colour...If anyone else wants one get your name down... Please PM me with the title New Wax so I know. If your already due to get a pot sent you can still try this and compare side by side.

I would really like everyone to give a quick few words about it and a few pics if possible. Cheers

1. SON1C
2. Retailer
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Mikej857

Thanks jay I look forward to receiving both


----------



## Jonnybbad

Pm sent jay


----------



## JayOW

I am making another batch of this new wax tonight...going to be a set scent and colour...If anyone else wants one get your name down... Please PM me with the title New Wax so I know. If your already due to get a pot sent you can still try this and compare side by side.

I would really like everyone to give a quick few words about it and a few pics if possible. Cheers

1. SON1C
2. Retailer
3. Jonnybbad 
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## sistersvisions

1. SON1C
2. Retailer
3. Jonnybbad
4. sistersvisions
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## JayOW

Teaser pictures...


----------



## Shariain

Pm sent


----------



## JayOW

1. SON1C
2. Retailer
3. Jonnybbad
4. sistersvisions
5. Shariain
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Rascal_69

JayR8 said:


> 1. SON1C
> 2. Retailer
> 3. Jonnybbad
> 4. sistersvisions
> 5. Shariain
> 6. Rascal69
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.


Why not. Shame it's not going to be here sooner just finishing off my mums jeep


----------



## JayOW

1. SON1C
2. Retailer
3. Jonnybbad
4. sistersvisions
5. Shariain
6. Rascal69
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## mopstar

I'll Pm you 
Interested to try your latest, will give full review


----------



## danwel

If you haven't sent mine out already and want to stick one if to try side by side then please feel free but failing that i will let someone else jump onto the list to get the word out


----------



## Les Brock

Pm sent


----------



## JayOW

1. SON1C
2. Retailer
3. Jonnybbad
4. sistersvisions
5. Shariain
6. Rascal69
7. mopstar
8. danwel
9. Les Brock
10.


----------



## JayOW

1 Pot left


----------



## Slabs

Pot still available?


----------



## JayOW

Slabs said:


> Pot still available?


All yours mate...

PM your address.


----------



## andymp85

looking forward to trying one


----------



## JayOW

1. SON1C
2. Retailer
3. Jonnybbad
4. sistersvisions
5. Shariain
6. Rascal69
7. mopstar
8. danwel
9. Les Brock
10. Slabs 

All pots now allocated, Thanks for your interest, I will get these all sent out tomorrow.

This batch is going to be split into 2 - I am not saying who is getting what...
This new wax has a very fast cure time, I used it today in 17deg heat-ish and it cured in about 3mins so please remember this when applying.

If everyone could please give me there thoughts and a couple of photos that would be great.


----------



## danwel

very excited face smiley!!!!!!!


----------



## JayOW

I hope it stays that way when you use it!


----------



## danwel

JayR8 said:


> I hope it stays that way when you use it!


sure it will mate


----------



## Jonnybbad

lets hope the weather stays with us lol


----------



## Goodylax

Thanks Jay, arrived Friday as I was walking out the door for the weekend.
Absolutely love the smell! Strong scent of juicy Pineapple. I like the consistency of it too:thumb:


I will post some picks when I use it soon!


----------



## andymp85

Well i was awoken from my lie in today by the postman knocking on the door with a package for me which i thought was strange but anyway went down and got it and the first thing i noticed straight away was the lovely smell before i opened it. Opened it up to find 2 pots of wax one purple one red with the nicest smells. I opened them up and rubbed my finger round it and the wax was a nice consistency and seems like it will be very easy to apply and on the plus side i was planning to give the misses car a mop and wax so will be using my pots and will upload so pics later. sorry for the long post lol


----------



## JayOW

Awesome I only sent them yesterday... 

Glad they arrived safe...The purple on is my favourite out of the 2...very easy to apply...A slowish cure time of about 15 to 20 mins...let me know your thoughts and if you can get some pics that would be great.

Thanks. Jay


----------



## andymp85

What's the cure time of the red one mate and shed just got back now  so will be starting in a min and take it a bit will go a long way like the other waxes


----------



## JayOW

andymp85 said:


> What's the cure time of the red one mate and shed just got back now  so will be starting in a min and take it a bit will go a long way like the other waxes


What smell is the red one mate? I cant remember what I sent you lol.

If its the cherry one then its going to be a similar cure time, but tbh I would test both on a small areas and like me you will probably choose to use the purple on, I just think its a much better wax.


----------



## andymp85

smells a bit like cherry i think well like the tango cherry car air freshener


----------



## JayOW

andymp85 said:


> smells a bit like cherry i think well like the tango cherry car air freshener


Yeah thats it, should be a similar cure time, you can do a swipe test to check, They are both very easy to remove so dont worry about leaving on to long, What I would do is half a car then go back and buff of but will leave it up to you to decide whats best. They have not been fully tested out in the open yet only in an enclosed area so it could be different.


----------



## andymp85

well will be trying them on both our cars and thinking of doing full car then buff then another coat


----------



## marc147

Arrived today and even though the car i am planning in giving it the full test on hasn't arrived in yet i couldn't help myself in trying obsession out. The smell of it is outstanding, it smells to me like parma violet sweets. I keep going back to smelling it ,


















I applied using a supernatural finger mitt, one swipe done half the panel so a small bit goes a decent distance, left for a bout 5 minutes, and then buffed off as easy as it went on,

Left a really nice shine to the pannel,









Will put an update when i get the test car in aswell


----------



## JayOW

Thanks mate...This is one wax I have been very happy with... that shine does look good.


----------



## andymp85

*reveiw*

well the first car is done luckily the weather held out for me and as for the results the pictures will speak for themselves. so no need to go through the wash routine by now as we all know so to the first polish i applied two coats with an applicator sponge and it went on like a dream and the smell was awesome even the neighbor commented on the smell lol. I applied it panel by panel and got to say a little bit goes a long way doing the whole car and leaving for 10 mins or more to cure then after that i buffed it up the first coat made it look good after machining it but after applying the second coat it made it look like a different car. over all it was easy to apply and easy to come off and the shine i got to admit would rival a lot of big brands easy 
still got to do my car with the other pot so will do that now and get some pics up of that i did take some before and after shot to show you that the car was filthy lol hope u like the pics 
p.s sorry for the long review


----------



## JayOW

Thanks for the review mate much appreciated...I am glad you like the wax...It remind me a lot of swissvax mirage... 

I hope you like the Red one as much.


----------



## andymp85

not a problem mate thanks for letting me try it got to say that pot will last for ages lol ......and yep was very impressed with it the shine was awesome and easy to use and going to try the red one in a min on mine haha so will be back after


----------



## Mikej857

Mine came today, I believe I have 2 different waxes as mine are green that reminds me of skittles when I smell it and another that is a very lightish yellow that smells of mango.

From the swipe test they feel pretty oily but if the smell is anything to go by and the results I got from jays first wax sample I don't doubt I'll be impressed.

I shall be giving the ST a coat not sure which one yet :lol:


----------



## Jonnybbad

all received can't wait to try it 1 smells of chocolate and the other I think smells of bubblegum

shall be doing my testing and review asap

Thanks again jay keep up the good work


----------



## JayOW

Mikej857 said:


> Mine came today, I believe I have 2 different waxes as mine are green that reminds me of skittles when I smell it and another that is a very lightish yellow that smells of mango.
> 
> From the swipe test they feel pretty oily but if the smell is anything to go by and the results I got from jays first wax sample I don't doubt I'll be impressed.
> 
> I shall be giving the ST a coat not sure which one yet :lol:


Both the green one and the purple on above are the 2 waxes I would consider going into production with... The yellow and red ones I have sent more as a comparison to get your thoughts, the green one is 60% carnauba and the purple is 75%, thats measured against wax content using wet measuerment not dry.

Both the green and the purple also contain different solvents, the yellow is the same solvent as the purple but has a slightly increased oil content.

Enjoy


----------



## horned yo

looking forward to seeing this wax in action


----------



## Jonnybbad

What about the brown 1 I've got jay


----------



## JayOW

Jonnybbad said:


> What about the brown 1 I've got jay


The brown one... its got a 50% carnauba content...made using the same solvent as the green...its a medium curing wax and should not bake on...

I have not had chance to test this formula yet so I don't know what it's like...you may be the first.


----------



## Jonnybbad

I couldn't wait I've give the car a clean and I've tested both I shall be updating shortly


----------



## andymp85

*reveiw*

well manged in between British weather i managed to do my car. so same as before the pics speak for themselves. the wax was very similar to the purple one but seemed in my opinion to go on better and again a little does a lot and this time i did the whole car before buffing off due to light and starting to rain and again found it a bit easier to get off and the cure time is quicker i think. again this again would rival big brands and to be fair my car is hard to get a nice shine on due to the color but this wax was awesome and made the car look really good hop you like. i did try a test section earlier on the wing just put on buff off then when i washed the car took a pic of the beading so enjoy


----------



## JayOW

Thanks a lot mate...did you honestly think this wax was better than the purple one? That's kinda thrown a spanner in the works as I didn't like it that much lol...

Pictures look good tho mate...thanks for your time reviewing these today.


----------



## andymp85

only managed a quick one coat and don't think there's much in the shine will try them the other way round next week and i just found the red slightly easier to put on and off but both good and think you should get them on sale.


----------



## andymp85

what i will say with the purple on is i did the black trim with it and you can see the shine on them on the 206 so will try the red one on the trim


----------



## Jonnybbad

well here goes I've not done anything like this before so bear with me jay

I started late and it wasn't that warm I cleaned the VXR usual method

First 1 I used was the brown which has a very strong scent of chocolate seems a very oily was and quite firm. applied to front wing as thin as I could get it then waited for it to haze this 1 didn't really show much colour change as it cured. I left it for appox 5-7 mins then buffed. This is how it looked


and the beading the bonnet is unwaxed


I then did the other wing with the Yellow which has a bubble gum scent that is a hard wax to. both applied the same way on a foam pad. I left it to cure for about 3-4 mins as it has a faster curing time than the Brown this how it look



and the bead bonnet unwaxed



so after looking at both sample panels I decided I liked the look of the brown as it brought out the flake a bit more than the yellow. The whole car got a full coat of it but after applying it to the whole car it still hadn't really cure much. I then gave it a buff and noticed it was a little bit hard to remove than the yellow but gave a better result. by this time it was dark

This is a 50/50 between the 2 I think the brown brings out the flake just slightly more than the yellow but I think the curing and buffing time is little to much work


in summary i like the brown for the scent easiness to apply and finish but the yellow is easier to buff but doesn't give the same finish

thanks jay for the samples keep upo the good work


----------



## Jonnybbad

i knew i forget details lol

I also tried it some vinyl wrap i have and it left them with a very nice wet look leaving no nasty white resdue. I've just been out to the car and it looks awesome very crisp wet look

i shall be give it another coat and updating with beading shot and final finish but i'm impressed

my fingers now smell of chocolate lol


----------



## JayOW

Thanks for the thorough review mate... I know what you mean in regard to these 2 waxes...I have been having a play with them this evening too... seems I have accidently made a wax for vinyl wrap tho lol... did it buff off ok on the wrap?


----------



## ColinEhm1

Revived my wax today, got the yellow one that smells like bubblegum, smells amazing will try it out on Tuesday morning and write a review with pics thanks alot mate


----------



## Jonnybbad

JayR8 said:


> Thanks for the thorough review mate... I know what you mean in regard to these 2 waxes...I have been having a play with them this evening too... seems I have accidently made a wax for vinyl wrap tho lol... did it buff off ok on the wrap?


yeah gave it a lovely wet look which I was surprised at I also gave it go on some plastic with the same results


----------



## supervinnie40

Got mine also today Jay. Will try to free up some time this weekend to do another review with them .

The smell is pretty good and I like the oilyness from the green one, the purple one is a bit firmer. Looking forward to see how they behave.


----------



## JayOW

The 2 you have there are my 2 favourites so far... The Green one cures faster than the purple...looking forward to your review.


----------



## JayOW

Possible production pot ideas...

















Thoughts welcome.


----------



## JayOW




----------



## supervinnie40

Kinda depends on the label for me. If you're gonna use a label with a dark background, you might wanna pick the black lid. If it has a light background, you might wanna pick the white lid.

Also, I think a bit of uniformity could be good. So pick the one you think you'll use for the next wax.


----------



## horned yo

JayR8

Did you receive my PMs?


----------



## JayOW

horned yo said:


> JayR8
> 
> Did you receive my PMs?


I can't PM you back mate as you have blocked them...send me your address mate.


----------



## horned yo

Chris Moore
30 walnut green
Larne
BT40 2WP

Sorry lad dont know why they are blocked


----------



## JayOW

horned yo said:


> Chris Moore
> 30 walnut green
> Larne
> BT40 2WP
> 
> Sorry lad dont know why they are blocked


Thanks mate...will get it sent out ASAP.


----------



## Jonnybbad

The black lid and glass pot looks more custom


----------



## Zolasbackheel

My personal thoughts are they both look good but the white lid one looks a little more like a cosmetic good so would therefore choose black. I dont think you can really go wrong with either though as by the time they are stickered up I'm sure they will look great.

Would love to do a sample next time you do a batch of them.


----------



## JayOW

Zolasbackheel said:


> My personal thoughts are they both look good but the white lid one looks a little more like a cosmetic good so would therefore choose black. I dont think you can really go wrong with either though as by the time they are stickered up I'm sure they will look great.
> 
> Would love to do a sample next time you do a batch of them.


Thanks mate...PM me your address as I am doing a sample run next week.


----------



## Zolasbackheel

JayR8 said:


> Thanks mate...PM me your address as I am doing a sample run next week.


Cheers mate, have dropped you a pm.


----------



## Goodylax

Glass gets my vote!


----------



## Mikej857

Really depends on how high end your aiming, the glass jar would make it look and feel like a quality product but some don't like glass due to being able to break it easier than plastic.

Personally I like the pot you sent my yellow wax in


----------



## Matt.

Defiantly the glass Jay.

Like how the white label looks on the black lid too.


----------



## TheMattFinish

Got chance to use the wax yesterday on my mates car. 
Cant get pics up yet as laptop seems to not want to let me login to get them.

Jay produced a purpleish coloured wax that smelt of wild fruits.

It was a rather soft wax so spread very easily across the panels on the car. i left to cure for around 5-10 minutes checking with the swipe test when to remove.

Removal was very easy, used a new swissvax cloth and only dont a second wipe over for my benefit.

Got a text from the lad today to say that his car had beaded up nicely and was sheeting very well, aided by some very high winds.

I will keep an eye on durabilty as i maintain this car ever couple of weeks

Cheers again for chance to test


----------



## Big Buffer

Some promising feedback from you all. I know how hard Jay is working in this.

I like the glass pot also mate


----------



## GLN

The glass with the black lid looks the best :thumb:

I'd be up for a sample and do a durability test through the winter for you if that's any help to you ?


----------



## Mikej857

Used the green skittle smelling wax on my friends performance blue ST and well

The wax spreads easily and I waxed 3 panels at a time and was very impressed with how easy it buffed off and was also impressed with just how wet the paint then looked it really was great, my friend was really impressed and wanted to know exactly what I'd used and where he could get some from.

Jay the wax really is a credit to the time and effort you've put into it.

Sorry I'm having problems and as yet I can't upload any pictures but all I can say even in dullish sunlight the car looked immense with great flake pop.


----------



## JayOW

Thanks a lot mate...I am glad you were impressed with it... This is the one that I am thinking of going into production with. It's my favorite so far.


----------



## Big Buffer

If any of you guys who have tested the wax could get some images up that would be great.

Trying to source images for Jays website and some general ideas.


----------



## andymp85

mine are all ready up and quick update the beeding on the cars this morning were awesome and would say the purple wax had the better beeding though shame it was too dark to get a good pic. you should get them on the market asap


----------



## Jonnybbad

Did anyone else recieve/use the brown chocolate scented wax


----------



## JayOW

I sent 2 or 3 of these out...but not everyone has got back to me to say they have received their waxes or told me their thoughts on them.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Gotta say jay the beading is up there with best getting a good test as its been raining most of the day and also bro commented it still looks very clean as if the wax isn't allowing the dirt to stick as much 


Very impressed


----------



## TheMattFinish

The other wax has arrived yesterday Jay, planned to use it today however rain seems to be turned onto max at the moment


----------



## supervinnie40

Update written: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4291646#post4291646

I'm also waiting for a dry moment so I can start a review about the other wax jars Jay sent me.


----------



## SON1C

hoping to receive mine anyday now!


----------



## Demetrios72

SON1C said:


> hoping to receive mine anyday now!


Me too :thumb:


----------



## AGRE

Had a chance to play with Jay's Homebrew yesterday. :buffer:

[URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/e30320/media/image_zps15ac28d5.jpg.html]

[URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/e30320/media/image_zps348a519d.jpg.html]

[URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/e30320/media/image_zpsca656b20.jpg.html]

[URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/e30320/media/image_zpsb24d8573.jpg.html]


----------



## Demetrios72

Beading looks alot better :thumb:


----------



## JayOW

Some more beading pictures... This is from the green berry wax that a couple of you have. ..


----------



## supervinnie40

As a teaser:


----------



## Goodylax

Got a chance to try it on part of a panel today. Primarily to test for curing. 
My car is filthy and so I hosed it down and used a Spray and wipe to quickly clean the area. 
The wax smells strongly of juicy pineapple, and has a very soft, oily texture to the touch. Nice consistency, but I was afraid this wouldn't cure.


I gave the wax a couple gentle swipes with a nice MF applicator and put on a thin layer over about ao foot and a half of the panel.


I let it sit for about 7-8 minutes and gave a finger swipe. It was surprisingly dry, and little product was felt. Buffed off very quickly and easily w a good MF cloth:thumb:


In the sun.....



Again, just a small test, primarily just to see if it would cure. Results- it cured!:thumb: and looks great considering the terrible prep :lol:
Again only the upper portion of the front QP were "washed" and waxed. Initial thoughts are good- easy to use, smelled great and has left a nice wet, glossy QP on my car!( now it really needs a cleaning)
Will post more when I can use it properly
Thanks Jay


----------



## JayOW

Well I have now replenished my stock of solvent so I can start brewing again... 

I have a new formula that I have tested so I plan on sending this out to a a few to test... I already have 4 people who have requested samples...

If your interested then please put your name below.

1. Zolasbackheel
2. Jonnybbad
3. Horned yo
4. SON1C
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Please only put your name down if your willing and have the time to say a few words and show us a few pictures... I am not asking for a full review just some thoughts on ease of use and the finish.

Thanks


----------



## danwel

Nice work mate. I'm being hampered by the weather here but will get some pics and thought up soon as


----------



## JayOW

If anyone has requested a sample previously and it has still not arrived please let me know ASAP and I will get a new pot sent out to you too.


----------



## Matt.

Will this be your 'top' wax you mentioned Jay?


----------



## JayOW

Matt. said:


> Will this be your 'top' wax you mentioned Jay?


Yes it will be mate...The best yet... cure time of 2-3 mins but I recommend leaving on for 10.

When removing, use one swipe to remove the residue then turn cloth over to buff...simples 
Then stick another coat on.


----------



## AGRE

1. Zolasbackheel
2. Jonnybbad
3. Horned yo
4. SON1C
5. AGRE
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

:thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

1. Zolasbackheel
2. Jonnybbad
3. Horned yo
4. SON1C
5. AGRE
6. Obi - Dan Karnubi 
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## JayOW

AGRE I have your address, 

Dan please send me your address

Thanks


----------



## Mikej857

1. Zolasbackheel
2. Jonnybbad
3. Horned yo
4. SON1C
5. AGRE
6. Obi - Dan Karnubi 
7. Mikej
8.
9.
10.


----------



## SON1C

You are destined for success jay!


----------



## Jonnybbad

SON1C said:


> You are destined for success jay!


Without a doubt


----------



## riggsy

1. Zolasbackheel
2. Jonnybbad
3. Horned yo
4. SON1C
5. AGRE
6. Obi - Dan Karnubi 
7. Mikej
8. riggsy
9.
10.


----------



## sistersvisions

1. Zolasbackheel
2. Jonnybbad
3. Horned yo
4. SON1C
5. AGRE
6. Obi - Dan Karnubi
7. Mikej
8. riggsy
9. sistersvisions ( if its ok  )
10.


----------



## Captain Peanut

Is it possible to get in on this? Providing the weather holds I should be giving the car a thorough clean later this week and would be more than happy to write a review


----------



## JayOW

Captain Peanut said:


> Is it possible to get in on this? Providing the weather holds I should be giving the car a thorough clean later this week and would be more than happy to write a review


Yup sure mate...not a problem...last pot now gone.


----------



## JayOW

1. Zolasbackheel
2. Jonnybbad
3. Horned yo
4. SON1C
5. AGRE
6. Obi - Dan Karnubi
7. Mikej
8. riggsy
9. sistersvisions ( if its ok  )
10. Captain Peanut


----------



## Goodylax

Dam, just missed this one
:devil:


----------



## sistersvisions

I recieved my pot the other week but only managed to get to try it out friday morning just before the rain was forcast..
My pot as it arrived..

I was able to spread the wax nice and thin on each panel due to its soft texture. I manged to leave it for a good 20 odd minutes due to a phone call, but buffing off was no problem. ive had worse in a shorter amount of time.
I managed to get one coat on before the rain arrive..But will add another hopefully this weekend. then we can see how long it lasts.
All in all its a very user friendly wax..:thumb:





The homebrew is to the left of middle..


----------



## JayOW

Thanks mate, this is still the old formula that you have here, I think you will notice a missive difference compared to the new one, The beading is much better, and even though it cures in 3 mins or so you can still leave it a while if needed.


----------



## Jonnybbad

I've done the review on the other site jay i'm sure you will get the same impressive response on there to

Keep up the hard work can't wait for the next sample


----------



## GMTRB5

1. Zolasbackheel
2. Jonnybbad
3. Horned yo
4. SON1C
5. AGRE
6. Obi - Dan Karnubi 
7. Mikej
8. riggsy
9. GMTRB5 
10.


----------



## GMTRB5

Hope that's ok to add me to the list - new member joined today


----------



## JayOW

GMTRB5 said:


> Hope that's ok to add me to the list - new member joined today


Sorry mate as per post 333 and 334 all pots were taken this afternoon... PM your address anyway and if I have any more I will send one your way.


----------



## GMTRB5

JayR8 said:


> Sorry mate as per post 333 and 334 all pots were taken this afternoon... PM your address anyway and if I have any more I will send one your way.


Sorry was waiting for my account to be validated before I could reply... Browser then didn't update the thread properly 

If you do have anymore of the new stuff would be great to try it as sounds good!!

Thanks


----------



## JayOW

No worries dude I have plenty of pots...send me your address...

Also anyone who is on the list please tell me if you have a white car?


----------



## GMTRB5

lol not allowed to send a PM until I've made 10 forum posts.. Will PM you ASAP


----------



## ColinEhm1

Jay what would you say is the time to wait till buffing of the illuminous yellow bubblegum smelling wax just about to start my dads car the now


----------



## JayOW

I would say leave it a good 20 mins in this cold weather mate...


----------



## ColinEhm1

Ok just about to apply pb black hole then your wax on, would you say the wax is safe on wheels as I've not got a wheel sealent yet


----------



## JayOW

It will be safe but if it lasts more than 1 drive I will be very surprised...


----------



## Rascal_69

Not received anything. Thought I just let you know


----------



## JayOW

This is becoming a joke now...that's 4 parcels not delivered and it's been over a week...dam RM... I will get another out to ya mate


----------



## riggsy

just PM'd you my addy


----------



## supervinnie40

Played around with the wax again today. Looks very promising. I'm not ready yet to write a review, but I'm becoming quite pleased with the results op my tests. Looks like you're onto something :thumb:


----------



## andymp85

*hi*



JayR8 said:


> No worries dude I have plenty of pots...send me your address...
> 
> Also anyone who is on the list please tell me if you have a white car?


my mates got a white type r that i do every week for him


----------



## JayOW

andymp85 said:


> my mates got a white type r that i do every week for him


No Worries mate, I am trying to produce a wax to give a good reflection on white, which is proving hard to do but watch this space.


----------



## andymp85

i am watching this space and these waxes are just getting better and i know what you mean its hard to get a good wax for a white car will be tryin ether the purple or red pending on which one he chooses lol


----------



## JayOW

andymp85 said:


> i am watching this space and these waxes are just getting better and i know what you mean its hard to get a good wax for a white car will be tryin ether the purple or red pending on which one he chooses lol


Purple every time mate...much easier to use and better finish...hide the red one lol


----------



## andymp85

thats a shame i like them both the same but got a sweet spot for that cherry smell  but there both good mate and a credit to the work thats been put in too them


----------



## ColinEhm1

Just a quick review, will make a write up in the showroom of the full protection I don't to the car later but here's a wee review for the wax and a few pictures

So this is the 2nd I've used a wax and I'm very pleased with the results, the wax is a very easy on formula and very oily applys really well and smells great and had lots of compliments of its smell and the finish, so applied to the full car at the same time and started to buff off where I started by the time I had finished putting it on, came off really well although some points it took a bit more elbow grease to get off not too much though, the shine and finish is amazing and still smells great!! Really recommend this wax to anyone, well done on your process so far jay

Here's the pictures of the results:


----------



## JayOW

Loving the reflections...thanks for the pics..again this wax has been improved since I sent it out... 
The new formula cures a lot quicker...cured in about 5 mins today...but I left it on for 20 mins and it still came off easy enough... This is what I will be sending out to the latest list of people.


----------



## ColinEhm1

It may been because it was cold tempature a this morning that caused it to be harder at points to take off, but a very good wax, highly recommend it, got a few more reflection shots to upload when I do a write up in the showroom section then al post a link in here so the threads not over took by lots of pictures haha


----------



## ColinEhm1

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4294521#post4294521


----------



## JayOW

Thanks a lot mate...great review.


----------



## JayOW

Right all the waxes are done and boxed and will be posted Wednesday. .. just finish at 2 am lol.... 

Some of you have white. Green. Pink or blue... I have given the White or the pink to people who told me they have white cars. Reason being is the colours may stain...don't know for sure but don't wanna take the risk... 

I hope I ain't forgot anyone...had list from 2 forums to cope with.

Hope you like em. 

Jay


----------



## mopstar

I didn't get one from the previous group, don't worry if you haven't any left 
Maybe if you do anymore im happy to review 
Don't want you to think I got a sample and no feedback


----------



## JayOW

mopstar said:


> I didn't get one from the previous group, don't worry if you haven't any left
> Maybe if you do anymore im happy to review
> Don't want you to think I got a sample and no feedback


It's fine mate...got a new pot here with your name on it


----------



## AGRE

Green one arrived this morning... Smelling rather Minty :thumb:


----------



## JayOW

AGRE said:


> Green one arrived this morning... Smelling rather Minty :thumb:


The green one feels very strange to start with...I recommend rubbing around the top with ya finger before putting the applicator in there...

sending out samples annoys me cos I always come up with an improved blend the day after. Doh... oh well...another sample run soon when more pots arrive.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Jay your making me a waxaholic lol I love the smell of the brown 1


----------



## horned yo

Jay got your wax this morning its a green one smells like spearmint

thanks lad


----------



## Captain Peanut

Sods law says mine turns up at the office tomorrow as i'm working from home!


----------



## JayOW

Latest blend applied to my car today... I need to get this out to people when I get me pots...


----------



## riggsy

looks good, will see you later on to collect a pot or 10......


----------



## Jonnybbad

Looking good


----------



## supervinnie40

Another review written about Jay's wax:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4296155


----------



## Goodylax

Nice one Vinny:thumb:
I love the trademark knife drop test


----------



## jenks

Looking good JayR8, I would love a sample of the latest batch if there are any going. I have a dark blue and a silver car to try on so not too fussed about which colour:thumb:


----------



## Mikej857

New sample came yesterday

Has a lovely strawberry smell and doesn't seen as oily as the green wax 

Will be testing it over the weekend weather dependant.


----------



## Slabs

Sample of the green wax came yesterday! 

Can't wait to try it! + it smells epic!


----------



## tomelmer

Have you any samples left by chance? :thumb:


----------



## JayOW

Right, I have 5 sample pots that I am happy to send to people. There will be more soon but I have run out of pots for now, awaiting a delivery.

1. Vinnie
2. jenks
3. tomelmer
4.
5.

only 2 pots left, get in quick...


----------



## ferted

Could I be considered too Please??


----------



## JayOW

1. Vinnie
2. jenks
3. tomelmer
4. ferted
5.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Add me please jay


----------



## Jonnybbad

Just received the latest 1 any advise as per applying curing time


----------



## JayOW

1. Vinnie
2. jenks
3. tomelmer
4. ferted
5. Jonnybbad

Thats it, all done, if everyone except 1 and 5 can send me your addresses please, via PM.

Cheers


----------



## JayOW

Jonnybbad said:


> Just received the latest 1 any advise as per applying curing time


Which one did I send you mate?


----------



## mopstar

Received  
Got a blue ones that smells like gum  
I will try it on the wife's car at the weekend it really needs it !!


----------



## tomelmer

JayR8 said:


> 1. Vinnie
> 2. jenks
> 3. tomelmer
> 4. ferted
> 5. Jonnybbad
> 
> Thats it, all done, if everyone except 1 and 5 can send me your addresses please, via PM.
> 
> Cheers


pm'd :thumb:


----------



## ferted

JayR8 said:


> 1. Vinnie
> 2. jenks
> 3. tomelmer
> 4. ferted
> 5. Jonnybbad
> 
> Thats it, all done, if everyone except 1 and 5 can send me your addresses please, via PM.
> 
> Cheers


Just done thanks :thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

The beige 1


----------



## JayOW

Jonnybbad said:


> The beige 1


Ah I quite like this wax...do one panel at a time...leave no more than 5 mins...spread very bery thin...A little goes a long way.


----------



## sistersvisions

Blue wax has landed :thumb:...And the smell.....:argie:
Any special instruction??


----------



## JayOW

Again with this one... spread very very thin, one panel at a time, dont leave longer than 10mins.


----------



## Jonnybbad

I have used my sample I received today shall be completing my review later 


I have done a comparison test with a newly released winter wax ?????


----------



## andymp85

*red polish*

and again i miss the samples lol but here is a few pics of the cherry wax on my mates car and even some beading shots see what you think


----------



## JayOW

BEading looks good, how did you find the cherry one to use?


----------



## andymp85

really quick and easy as was having to do it in between rain and only had a short time to cure before the rain started again


----------



## JayOW

The red one does not seem to work well on vinyl wrap tho, the beading on the roof is not as good, I am assuming you used it on the wrap?


----------



## andymp85

yes mate used it on the wrap and i know what you mean but made it look nicer when dry though


----------



## danwel

Just a teaser from what I managed today but will do a proper write up later


----------



## AGRE

Looking good for silver :thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Evening all another review of 2nd batch of homebrew wax from jay which I received today

This is what I received quite an oily wax again with a very floral scent and similar to the brown I got last time



Gave the car a clean (2 BM) and then applied a wax cleanser to remove the other wax I used a sponge pad to apply the wax. I'd sent jay a message asking cure time and application method and he advise to apply very very thinly and leave to cure for no longer than 5 mins

The wax applied to the sponge very easily and looked like this 


I first applied it to the wing and wait it for it to cure this was similar to the brown and on the Arden Blue I didn't really notice a change in colour


I waited 5mins then buffed off which was done buy wiping off then turning cloth and giving a final buff the end result was very shiney and flake popped. In my opinion it was a little better than the last batch



On the bonnet I've done a little comparison with a newly released winter wax



I did half the bonnet with jay's and half with fortify (The Fortify is a little firmer than jay's consistancey wise and has very little scent) and the results were the fortify was easier to remove and the cure time is 1-3 mins. Although jays wax gave a little better pop on the flake



As you can see yourself the difference is only slight but it's clear to see jay's homebrew is a winner over the Fortify

I did the same test on the tailgate and it's even clearer the flake pop's a little better with jay's wax



Another full shot of the rear and you can't really see any difference between the 2 from a distance



I gave the car a whole coat in jay's wax and it gave a very crisp shine



I have a black part on my car and applied jay's wax to this and I think on the black the finish is even better and really gives a really nice shine



As per the last batch applied it to some vinyl wrap I have and was impressed so applied it to the plastic surround which had some white residue on it and the results speak for themselves



Had to do the school run so after I came back gave it a full coat of Jay's wax and it has given it a nice clear shine it was dark by this time so will update tomorrow with a daytime shot

So the all important beading test I did this on the bonnet and the results were very similar as you will see from the photo's

The Fortify



Then Jay's wax



as you can see the beading and sheeting is more or less the same with very little in it

So in summary the Fortify has a quicker cure time and easier to buff off but I think Jay's wax gives a slightly better finish. There are clear differences from the last batch but think the cure time and buffing need's refining to make it easier

Overall very impressive wax and will happily use it again


----------



## jenks

JayR8 said:


> 1. Vinnie
> 2. jenks
> 3. tomelmer
> 4. ferted
> 5. Jonnybbad
> 
> Thats it, all done, if everyone except 1 and 5 can send me your addresses please, via PM.
> 
> Cheers


Sent it last night, do you need me to resend it?


----------



## JayOW

I have your address jenks. 

Thanks for the review mate very informative... don't expect this wax to last anywhere near as long as fortify as it's a show wax... 
Pics do look good tho...would you say there is anything that needs improving in the wax?


----------



## Jonnybbad

I think the buffing/removal need a little tweaking just to make it easier 

If your are labelling it a show wax it's up there with the best already in my opinion


----------



## danwel

Well due to my wife having a fight with a hay bake whilst reversing i had to fit rear bumper reflector which was a bumper off job unbelievably so ran out of time a but to do full car but will try my daily in due course.

So i split the bonnet into 3 sections

























First up the bubblegum scented blue wax I requested. The smell is absolutely spot on and just how I remember bubblegum. The blue was a very nice bright vibrant blue colour which looked spot on.
The wax was nice and oily and spread easy and well with no effort at all. Buffed off fairly easy too although I'd like to try a longer cure time particularly in these temps.
Results were good too and a nice shine


----------



## danwel

Second up was the purple which was a smell really like and is almost identical to Parma violet sweets.
The wax was a little pitted on the top but didn't affect anything and after a swipe or two it was fine.
The wax felt slightly harder than the other two but still nice and oily once loaded up on the applicator it spread get well and buffed off just as easy.
Very juice results again .

























Last up was the red one which smelt of cherry or possibly cherry bake well and was possibly the oiliest of the 3.
Spread very easy and buffed off just as well. Again in terms of hardness it was similar to the blue bubblegum.

























On the whole all 3 waxes were easy to use and with a few more minutes to cure they'd buff off easier too but certainly no chore by any means.
All offered a bit if something to the paintwork and are well made and poured by Jay himself and will no doubt do well once they go on sale.

I do hope Jay produces a show wax as it's not something I've ever owned or tried so would be nice to compare against these 3.

Last up the final bonnet pics showing some nice reflections on what was a very grey and dark day with next to no light if I'm honest.


----------



## jenks

Really nice reflections, can't wait to try my sample:thumb:


----------



## Grant-s3

Your wax looks amazing, bet you feel glad the trail and error has finally paid off. Hopefully one day I can try it on my paint work, keep up the good work man !


----------



## jenks

Firstly I would like to apologise to Jay for jumping in ignorantly and asking for a sample

Secondly I would like to say EPIC work mate.:thumb:

I have just read every word in this thread. It really is amazing what you have achieved. How you find the time to reply to the vast amount of post is surprising and that's without finding the time to brew up your waxes.

Your generosity and investment in time and money and willingness to post around the world is a credit to you and this forum, and I am sure I speak for many when I wish you luck going forward with this

P.S. I love bubblegum airfreshners so if you decide to do another batch of have an old batch with that smell PLEASE keep me in mind.:thumb:

Top work fella.


----------



## JayOW

Thanks for all the nice comments and all the support guys it really does mean a lot.... and thanks to all the people that have tested these waxes...I couldn't do what I do without your help.


----------



## danwel

Hoping to wash my daily tomorrow weather permitting as I got some OCD cotton candy to try too so will hopefully get chance to apply more wax to different panels


----------



## Jonnybbad

little update as was dark once I finished last night



had a bit of rain ( Surprise Surprise )



Big thanx to jay for letting me sample his wax's keep up the hard work


----------



## Mikej857

Well after a week of applying the green wax the beading is still evident and still sheeting well, yes the beads could be tighter but this will come with perfecting the current blend









Out of all the samples Jay has sent this is by far the best, its a breeze to apply and buff and as you can see the results really are on par with some of the waxes currently on the mass market.


----------



## Mikej857

Jay sent me a sample of his new blend which is pink in colour and to me smell like strawberries, its considerably less oily than others he's sent and very firm to the touch



I initially was going to try this on a friends car but due to the great weather we've been having when he arrived it was as usual raining so that plan went out the window pretty quickly

So the car used was my own Focus ST in panther black, this was fully corrected in August so the paint is swirl free and very well protected.

The car used



I was dubious about stripping the protection off to try Jay's wax but needs must, I went over it with Lime prime to strip it back to a clean and contamination free surface

I then used a freshly washed sponge applicator and applied Jay's wax as instructed, a single panel at a time very thinly, leaving it for no more than 5 minutes before buffing with a plush buffing towel





Buffing was a breeze if left for the required time and the wax came off effortlessly, if not left to haze it was very "grabby" and was difficult to buff and if left too long it really was hard to remove.

The end result, well I think Jay has cracked it with this wax as far as application and removal and the shine and flake pop are on par with some of the high end waxes i.e ********** wax and capture the rapture that I have in my collection it really is that good and like I said I was dubious about using it on my own pride and joy which is evident is pretty pampered as far as cleaning and products used, my routine only uses 4-5 different products that have been chosen after years of trial and error like many of us on here I am a creature of routine and tend not to stray away from what I know gives me the results I'm happy with.

The finished results, I hope everyone agrees including Jay that it looks awesome as I am very, very happy with how my car looks















It was very difficult to get a decent picture of the flake due to the poor light


----------



## JayOW

I had a feeling this wax was going to be a winner... I was impressed with this one when I used it too... thanks a lot for the thorough review...oh an I love the car...It looks ace.


----------



## Shariain

Hi jay sorry to get back to you so late I'm just back from turkey and was hoping to have a nice parcel waiting for me but nothing has been delivered.


----------



## AGRE

Had a chance to try out Jays Minty creation this afternoon. Certainly a lot harder than the Raspberry scented one he sent a week ago.

A little less spreadable, but still a pleasure to use. Just about right... 
















A massive improvement from the Raspberry scented one. The Spearmint smell lingered whilst it was curing and was a breeze to remove. 
Very reflective this time... Also noticed the beads where slightly more spherical than before..

A step in the right direction :thumb:


----------



## JayOW

Shariain said:


> Hi jay sorry to get back to you so late I'm just back from turkey and was hoping to have a nice parcel waiting for me but nothing has been delivered.


Hey mate...

So far royal mail have failed to deliver 6 of my parcels...This is a joke and I will get another sent to you this week.


----------



## JayOW

Thanks a lot for the review mate...I am glad you find this wax is an improvement... Please let me know how it's holding up in a week or 2.


----------



## danwel

JayR8 said:


> Hey mate...
> 
> So far royal mail have failed to deliver 6 of my parcels...This is a joke and I will get another sent to you this week.


Bloody hell that's terrible. Can you claim cash back?


----------



## stangalang

JayR8 said:


> Hey mate...
> 
> So far royal mail have failed to deliver 6 of my parcels...This is a joke and I will get another sent to you this week.


I have this issue with royal mail AND couriers. Never pay out even with insurance, which in itself is a joke (paying extra for the same service, on the same van, with the same driver/orangutang). It almost makes doing distribution based business worthless in truth


----------



## JayOW

I am sure they do it deliberately so next time you pay for recorded delivery


----------



## Matt.

I used the first wax you have sent me today Jay.

Really easy to apply, little goes a long way. The smell is great whilst curing. It was a joy to remove to. 

Will get a few pics of beading soon.

Looking forward to putting the other one up against it when I receive it.


----------



## Shariain

JayR8 said:


> Hey mate...
> 
> So far royal mail have failed to deliver 6 of my parcels...This is a joke and I will get another sent to you this week.


Hope you get it sorted out with royal fail, you should phone up there customer service and make a formal complaint about there service.

Thanks again for sending out another wax I will try and hold of cleaning the car just now. Drove Glasgow to leeds Bradford airport left it there for the week then drove back to Glasgow so it needs some tlc.


----------



## GMTRB5

Hi,

Not sure whether you managed to get a sample pot to send me, but just in case it has got lost just wanted to confirm that I've not received anything...

Thanks, and hope I can sample some soon


----------



## JayOW

GMTRB5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not sure whether you managed to get a sample pot to send me, but just in case it has got lost just wanted to confirm that I've not received anything...
> 
> Thanks, and hope I can sample some soon


Dam RM strikes again...i need to find a cheap courier...i will get another sent out mate.


----------



## GMTRB5

JayR8 said:


> Dam RM strikes again...i need to find a cheap courier...i will get another sent out mate.


Nice one, thank you :thumb:


----------



## JayOW

On the plus side this means all the people who have lost parcels will get the newer blend of the strawberry pink one...


----------



## Mikej857

JayR8 said:


> On the plus side this means all the people who have lost parcels will get the newer blend of the strawberry pink one...


Believe me this is worth losing a parcel for, it really is a credit to Jay and the time and effort he has put into it


----------



## riggsy

Had a play with the soft "wet gloss" mango wax Jay sorted... OMG the smell is unbelievable 

Will get a write up and pics up later on but it was so easy to apply/remove, cured quick and gave a great wet finish


----------



## Shariain

Could it be Royal Mail is not delivering them due to the change in rules for posting items and certain substances. Would be worth while phoning them to ask failing that mark it as a candle on the envelope.


----------



## GMTRB5

JayR8 said:


> On the plus side this means all the people who have lost parcels will get the newer blend of the strawberry pink one...


Even better  been raining all weekend so didn't get chance to wash cars anyway... Hoping for next weekend as they are both in need of some TLC (and hopefully some strawberry pink wax  )


----------



## SON1C

looking forward to receiving!


----------



## Jonnybbad

Sounds yet another wax to rival the best you can be sure of a review from myself


----------



## riggsy

Got a lovely pot of the nicest smelling wax ever bar none, the sweet smell of mango...








The wax itself is a soft wax designed for the wet look. The wax was applied very thinly and left to cure for approx 5-10 mins and buffed off extremely easily leaving a great shine (see below)
































I even left a few panels on for approx 15-20 mins but still no issue with removal.

And then it rained...









Look forward to testing more of Jays waxes


----------



## supervinnie40

It rained last night when I drove home, and when I arrived I looked at the roof the check the beads. The few that where left after driving looked pretty good.
I actually think the beads have gotten better over the last few days .

Obviously I'll report in a few days how it looks after 1 week.


----------



## Captain Peanut

Got to the office this morning to find a pot of wax waiting for me on my desk, love the minty smell and really looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## andymp85

looks like your getting there jay you had any thoughts about when and pricing yet as don't think i have seen a bad review yet lol


----------



## Mikej857

Pretty sure the beading has got better in the past 2 days

I'll get some pics up later


----------



## JayOW

andymp85 said:


> looks like your getting there jay you had any thoughts about when and pricing yet as don't think i have seen a bad review yet lol


The wax will be on sale soon...just a couple more tests to do...watch this space...


----------



## JayOW

Mikej857 said:


> Pretty sure the beading has got better in the past 2 days
> 
> I'll get some pics up later


Tbh this is something I have noticed... If I apply the wax (2 coats) the spray with water the beading does look good...but if I leave for 3mins after application the beading looks better... strange...I am guessing it's due to the wax fully curing even after its removed. ..


----------



## Rohit

*Great work*

Awesome work from a very generous person....:thumb: I haven't seen any big companies distributing free product samples before. They should learn from Jay.

I asked Meguires to send me a sample for a new product they launched a while ago which I was considering testing but didn't even get a response...

I'd love to make my own wax and will definitely be researching this topic in greater detail.


----------



## Captain Peanut

JayR8 said:


> Tbh this is something I have noticed... If I apply the wax (2 coats) the spray with water the beading does look good...but if I leave for 3mins after application the beading looks better... strange...I am guessing it's due to the wax fully curing even after its removed. ..


I saw something about this on another post a few days ago. It sounds like waxes/sealants need time to fully bond in the same way that paint needs to be left to gas out. Would hazard a guess that the time this takes depends on the content of the wax/sealant in question.


----------



## supervinnie40

Very true Captain Peanut. That was in the Dodo Juice sub-forum.

When you wanna apply wax to the paintwork you can't just rub a block of carnauba on the paintwork. It's simply to hard and won't stick. You need to soften it up so it can be smeared out, but you would need something that will evaporate. In that way you smear the paste on the paint and the stuff that softens it up will evaporate. In the end, the carnauba-wax will be left behind.
But just solvents (to dilute it with) you might also wanna look at oils to make applying a bit easier, make it slide over the paint. Some oils might even have beneficial properties, such as hydrophobic properties, oil absorption (making it bond easier when the surface isn't 100% clean), refractive indexes etc.etc. In some cases you can even have an oil that contains polymers which have certain properties that might help the wax perform better (in other cases you can add the polymers in another way).

In short, after buffing there are still some solvents left (in very small amounts). In the passing time, these will fully evaporate. There are several things that can affect the time it needs to 'gas-out'. Ussually it is reccomended to wait for about 24 hours before expecting the wax to be fully 'gassed out'. 
(in the Dodo Juice sub-forum I explained in this way why you wanna wait several hours before applying the second of wax).


----------



## andymp85

*hi*



JayR8 said:


> The wax will be on sale soon...just a couple more tests to do...watch this space...


will do keep a keem eye on it after the sample i had is there any more coming soon sorry to be cheeky :thumb:


----------



## danwel

Be very interested in your releases and prices mate to see how they compare


----------



## Mikej857

Beading from today, this is 2 days after applying a single coat of Jay's latest creation

I do think the beading has got better since the initial application


----------



## Big Buffer

Got to say that all the effort put in by you guys is great.
Jay has been uber busy with all sorts


----------



## Mikej857

The last picture really does make all the time and effort I've put in worth while

Pictures speak a thousand words


----------



## JayOW

Rohit said:


> Awesome work from a very generous person....:thumb: I haven't seen any big companies distributing free product samples before. They should learn from Jay.
> 
> I asked Meguires to send me a sample for a new product they launched a while ago which I was considering testing but didn't even get a response...
> 
> I'd love to make my own wax and will definitely be researching this topic in greater detail.


Thanks for the nice comments mate, and if you need any help just give us a shout.


----------



## JayOW

andymp85 said:


> will do keep a keem eye on it after the sample i had is there any more coming soon sorry to be cheeky :thumb:


There is one on its way to you mate.


----------



## JayOW

For the people that have told me already I have sent new pots out so hopefully these ones wont go missing.

If anyone was due to get a pot and its not arrived please let me know.


----------



## andymp85

*hi*



JayR8 said:


> There is one on its way to you mate.


will look forward to doing another review for you mate and like other people have said keep up the good work your waxes are only getting better mate
:thumb::wave:


----------



## Rohit

Jay I wont mind doing a review...I have a black VW Golf Mk6 (recently polished out swirl marks) so hard paint and have been considering purchasing Collinite 915 for quite some time. Paintwork has been sealed with AG EGP.

TBH looking at your sample reviews very tempted to try 1 out whichever is best for BLACK paint!


----------



## JayOW

Rohit said:


> Jay I wont mind doing a review...I have a black VW Golf Mk6 (recently polished out swirl marks) so hard paint and have been considering purchasing Collinite 915 for quite some time. Paintwork has been sealed with AG EGP.
> 
> TBH looking at your sample reviews very tempted to try 1 out whichever is best for BLACK paint!


PM Sent.


----------



## Rohit

Jay I have sent you a PM but not sure whether it's worked as I cannot see it within sent items. Let me know if you dont get it and I'll try to work it out


----------



## JayOW

All samples to the UK have been sent today 1st class (recoreded this time) so there should not be any going missing.. The 1 to EU and 1 to USA have been sent out using the fastest service, Whateve that is.


----------



## jenks

As PM sadly not yet. Royal Mail stitch you up again. Just wish forum rules would allow recipients to voluntarily contribute to postage cost as this is ridiculous and must be costing you a small fortune .


----------



## JayOW

Its just one of those annoying things sent to try us, postage is a killer, but if it means that my waxes get out there and i get reviews etc then I am happy to pay it... I would never expect payment through here as per the rules, if people are willing to put time in doing testing for me then I am willing to pay for it as it helps me out a lot.


----------



## mopstar

My review here
Impressed so far, will add more pics at the weekend to see how its lasting 
Sorry its linked, just quicker for me (at work) rather the link all the images 
www.m6xer.com/wax.htm


----------



## JMorty

I'll pop something up when I can as was too bust to get many photos on the day due to the client waiting.
















As for the product though it was fab.

The smell is deliciously intoxicating and had a great feel to it.

I felt in the cold temps that hand application was great as it kept the wax soft. This meant the wax could go further and thinner. It did seem to go for ages.

Due to the weather it did tend to be a bit grabby but when I used a QD to remove it was an absolute dream.

Looked great as well, deep and wet.

Brilliant show wax, I will update on longevity soon as I maintain this vehicle.

Thanks again.


----------



## stangalang

Again i feel jays pain here. It is impossible getting quality delivery these days. And if you can, people don't really appreciate the costs involved. 

Kudos jay for spending so much, and swallowing the losses. Its a pain


----------



## andymp85

stangalang said:


> Again i feel jays pain here. It is impossible getting quality delivery these days. And if you can, people don't really appreciate the costs involved.
> 
> Kudos jay for spending so much, and swallowing the losses. Its a pain


i know what you mean but the way things are going wont be long before he makes it back when his waxes get on the shelves and dont think it will be long before he sold out because after testing them my self i will defo be buying some for my collection :wave: btw keep up the good work jay :thumb:


----------



## JayOW

Why is there always 1 person who has nothing better to do than try and ruin something that someone has worked so hard for... I had a message from someone basically saying that my claims re Carnauba and oils etc are crap and that I should do more research... Some people still think that white carnauba is a real natural product and he is probably the same person that thinks that a 200ml pot of wax can actually contain 80% carnauba and still be a great wax... seriously, if anyone has anything to say to me, dont hide, do it on a public forum so everyone can laugh at you and not just me.

Sorry guys, Rant over.

On the plus side to everyone who has commented on here and done reviews etc, Thanks very much for your time and support, I could not do what I do without your help.


----------



## Big Buffer

Very well said Jay


----------



## Mikej857

Ignore the doubter, like you say there's always one who sees someone doing well and the green eyed monster comes out.

Keep on with what your doing the waxes are a real credit to the time and effort you've put in


----------



## tomelmer

JayR8 said:


> Why is there always 1 person who has nothing better to do than try and ruin something that someone has worked so hard for... I had a message from someone basically saying that my claims re Carnauba and oils etc are crap and that I should do more research... Some people still think that white carnauba is a real natural product and he is probably the same person that thinks that a 200ml pot of wax can actually contain 80% carnauba and still be a great wax... seriously, if anyone has anything to say to me, dont hide, do it on a public forum so everyone can laugh at you and not just me.
> 
> Sorry guys, Rant over.


Theres always one person that loves to spoil things.

On a better brighter subject i can't wait to receive your sample you have sent so i can try it out :thumb:


----------



## riggsy

theres always 1 hey Jay, ignore the [email protected] and let your wax do the talking.

the research, time, effort and money you have put into this is a credit and your wax is still looking good even after the [email protected] weather we have had.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Ignore them jay we who have tested and reviewed the product know its quality and everyone else can see the effort and hardwork on your part is paying off

Keep up the good work


----------



## Shariain

Keep up your good work and your determination to make a quality wax will pay off for you going by the results shown from the tests that have been done so far. I looking forward to trying one of your latest creations and thanks again for giving me the chance to do so. 

You have earned the limelight so bask in it.


----------



## andymp85

Name and shame jay and missed the bloody postman now got to wait 4 hours to get my wax &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Jonnybbad

Got my new samples today just need a bit of time and the rain to jog on then I can test them


----------



## JayOW

Thoughts on the new logo?


----------



## riggsy

I like it, looks a lot more polished and will suit the new containers too


----------



## danwel

New logo looks ace.......I need lol


----------



## Jonnybbad

Looks very nice


----------



## SON1C

JayR8 said:


> Why is there always 1 person who has nothing better to do than try and ruin something that someone has worked so hard for... I had a message from someone basically saying that my claims re Carnauba and oils etc are crap and that I should do more research... Some people still think that white carnauba is a real natural product and he is probably the same person that thinks that a 200ml pot of wax can actually contain 80% carnauba and still be a great wax... seriously, if anyone has anything to say to me, dont hide, do it on a public forum so everyone can laugh at you and not just me.
> 
> Sorry guys, Rant over.
> 
> On the plus side to everyone who has commented on here and done reviews etc, Thanks very much for your time and support, I could not do what I do without your help.


Those will always be around unfortunately, best you can do is simply ignore them they feed off responses 
Also new label looks great


----------



## JayOW

Thanks SON1C, btw your waxes were posted yesterday, I waited as I wanted to stick another in there.. should be with you in 2-3 days.


----------



## Goodylax

Haters gonna Hate
Keep your chin up, I liked the one that I got- and I'm sure you have done nothing but made further improvements :thumb:


----------



## JayOW

Goodylax said:


> Haters gonna Hate
> Keep your chin up, I liked the one that I got- and I'm sure you have done nothing but made further improvements :thumb:


Will send ya another sample mate.


----------



## Goodylax

Cool, thanks, I'd love to try it and post a review. 
Labeling looks great btw.


----------



## jenks

Ignore the haters, focus on the reviews of people who have tried your waxes:thumb:. It would be interesting to know what wax the negative guy uses, Bouncers, Rubbishboys or Dodo maybe:wall:

The new logo looks very professional, also liking your choice of hot chocolate, reminded me I need some for the xmas period:lol:


----------



## Demetrios72

JayR8 said:


> View attachment 34332
> 
> 
> Thoughts on the new logo?


Fantastic mate, looks very neat :thumb:

Got my wax today, really looking forward to using and reviewing it Jay

Keep up the great work and thanks again for the sample


----------



## andymp85

had another go with the palma violet wax today as doing just one car wouldn't be a fair trail so as done 2 with the cherry this is the second with the palma and the perfect car as its not been looked after before so after the normal wash method and time restricted i only washed and clayed before applying the result were mint on both cars still bit harder to remove than the cherry but well the pics will speak for themselves mint shine and by the way the dull plastics were also coated with this wax and brought them up really well. p.s need to improve my camera skills me thinks


----------



## GMTRB5

Sample received today, thanks! Not the strawberry one you said but a blue one that smells of bubblegum... Had to stop my son from thinking it was something to eat!!!

Will hopefully get chance to try it this weekend


----------



## supervinnie40

JayR8 said:


> View attachment 34332
> 
> 
> Thoughts on the new logo?


It looks pretty good, but I get the impression it's slightly pixelated. Just not as sharp and crisp as could be.
Might be because of the design, but might also be the printer you're using.

I think it would dot the I's (and cross the T's  ) if it was sharp and crisp to the max .

If you know how to; it might be worth to vectorise it. It will maintain the sharpness when you decide to enlarge, and can be usefull at high resolution.


----------



## JayOW

GMTRB5 said:


> Sample received today, thanks! Not the strawberry one you said but a blue one that smells of bubblegum... Had to stop my son from thinking it was something to eat!!!
> 
> Will hopefully get chance to try it this weekend
> 
> View attachment 34335


Sorry mate...I think the strawberry o e was in the first package I sent you...guess it did not arrive dam post...


----------



## JayOW

supervinnie40 said:


> It looks pretty good, but I get the impression it's slightly pixelated. Just not as sharp and crisp as could be.
> Might be because of the design, but might also be the printer you're using.
> 
> I think it would dot the I's (and cross the T's  ) if it was sharp and crisp to the max .
> 
> If you know how to; it might be worth to vectorise it. It will maintain the sharpness when you decide to enlarge, and can be usefull at high resolution.


These are only an example of the labels.... its a 400dpi PNG file but the avery software needs it to be a JPEG so it's lost a lot of quality....I have ordered some pro lables for the big pots tho...just didn't see the point in ordering them for the samples when I can print me own.


----------



## JayOW

Anyone else received their samples yet?


----------



## jenks

Not yet mate, hoping to mug my postie tomorrow


----------



## tomelmer

hoping mine arrives today


----------



## Big Buffer

Im happy that everybody is giving great feedback on these waxes.

Having used pretty much all of them myself I thought I would take a back seat and read the results.

To Jay all opinions count and I really cant fault the waxes.

I want to say thanks to you all and to Jay as well.

Oh and whoever is the hater can go away in short jerky movements because Jay is 1 of those guys that are solid gold.


----------



## Big Buffer

Im happy that everybody is giving great feedback on these waxes.

Having used pretty much all of them myself I thought I would take a back seat and read the results.

To Jay all opinions count and I really cant fault the waxes.

I want to say thanks to you all and to Jay as well.

Oh and whoever is the hater can go away in short jerky movements because Jay is 1 of those guys that are solid gold.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Couldn't agree more he is sending these samples out at his own expense big respect to jay for this and the reviews and product speak for themselves


----------



## 123HJMS

This is amazing ... all starting from a homebrew! (skipped the middle pages of the thread)


----------



## supervinnie40

Just updated my review:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=321210


----------



## jenks

Nothing from the postie yet, I am outside polishing the car at the moment in anticipation:buffer:


----------



## danwel

Nothing short of excellent stuff from Jay and I'd say the effort and cash is paying off so hopefully he can get it up for sale and get some of the initial outlay back


----------



## ferted

JayR8 said:


> Anyone else received their samples yet?


Got mine yesterday afternoon
Mines the blue coloured one,smells fantastic a really nice bubblegum smell:argie:
I've just spent the last week giving my car a real good clean and decon
Today I even managed to give it a good machine polish by DA:buffer:
So hopefully tomorrow I'll get aome applied (weather forecast looks alright for me) hopefully get some piccies too :thumb:


----------



## riggsy

few updated pics after a quick wash, the car is wearing Jays "mango" show wax


----------



## JayOW

Looking good mate...is it still beading well?


----------



## Goodylax

Nice reflections! :thumb:


----------



## Otto

Just had a look through the thread.
Big respect to you Jay for doing this.

I've been really impressed and it seems you've managed to put a nice modern approach to the waxes and with success too. I like all the funky colours that you have made. They are reminding me of the M&K Skittles wax lol:thumb:

Otto


----------



## Les Brock

Firstly Many thanks to Jay for sending this out.

Got home early last night had got straight on with it.

First impression on opening the smell is Lush :argie:

Nice colour blue - Ideal for my Performance Blue paint

The wax is quite soft and melts well rubbed though the fingers, very similar in my unskilled eyes to NB

Applied with a sponge applicator,( I did the bonnet however with my fingers, I'm stange like that :lol: ) it was really easy to apply, went quite sparingly and applied a very thin layer. left for around 10 mins - coffee time.

Crossed fingers- and was plesantly supprised it Buffed of really really easy.

It was to dark when I finished to get any pics, but will add some at the weekend.

Beading I have to say was superb this morning 

Would I reccomend it - Most certainly Yes :thumb:

Would like to try some more, will keep a watch out for further batches.

Many Thanks Jay - Wont be long before you will be minted mate :thumb::thumb:

Regards

Les


----------



## riggsy

JayR8 said:


> Looking good mate...is it still beading well?


its beading really well, I will get some pics up later on :thumb:


----------



## AGRE

A couple of dirty beading shots one week on - unwashed. Bonnet was prepped with a pre wax cleanser...





These are from the roof that had no prep what so ever. Just washed and Waxed





:thumb:

Should be able to grab some more, after a wash later - unfortunately this car is now sold. So won't be able to see further durability :wall:


----------



## jenks

Unfortunately still not received any wax yet jay:devil: as much I really want to try this out I don't expect you to keep paying out for RM inability do do its actual job. Good luck going forward with this:thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

New Batch of Wax 3

Evening all another review of Jays Obsession wax

I received mine on Wednesday in a nice little box this time I got 3 different sample 1 was Blue and smelt of bubblegum and another that was a vibrant pink that smelt of Raspberry and the last 1 was Red and has a very strong smell of Cherry.

so I started by cleaning the car (Full Job as usual ) after a simple clean with it already having 2 coats of jay cream wax on it I got in the last sample batch it was still giving an excellent gleam as you can see it's still giving great reflection after over a week and still beading well.


As per my last review I did a side by side with Bouncer's Fortify here's how they looked after a week of rain and mud



I decided that I was only going to use the bonnet for this test so De-waxed it with AutoBrite Wax-off and then applied the blue 1 first this is quite a hard wax but not as oily as some I've had Jay told me this 1 is made to be more durable than the other 2 all were very nice to apply



Loaded on a new Pad


Next up was the Cherry Red which was a little more oily and the scent was really strong but I love it 

and loaded on a new pad


Next up was the Vibrant Pink which smelt of Raspberry this is as oily as the Cherry Red but the scent isn't as strong 

Loaded on a new Pad


All 3 applied nice and thinly and were very nice to work with but I must say the scent of the Cherry is by far my favourite.

This is a shot of them curing I had left them for roughly 10 mins while I cleared my cleaning gear away

The Blue and the Pink were Cured before the Cherry as you can see from the image I use my New Buffing Towel this is so soft 


Buffed all waxes after about 12 mins and all buffed off with little effort and left a very nice reflection






In the light you can't really see any difference but in the sun I think the Cherry red gives a better pop of the Flake

Here's the beading of them all gave good beading





I'd say the Cherry Red is slightly tighter

In summary all 3 waxes are a pleasure to use and all give great reflection shots but I have to say out of all I like the Cherry Red mainly for the scent and the slightly better pop of the Flake

I found these waxes a lot easier to buff off than the previous samples I had and they are a pleasure to use and will give excellent results

I would like to thank Jay for the time and money he is putting into these waxes and they are just getting better and better and these 3 sample will in my opinion rival current waxes on the market

I know my reviews are long and my iphone really isn't that great for images but the finish is just short of brilliant

I'll leave this image for your viewing I LOVE IT and it's only wearing 2 coats of Jay's wax


----------



## jenks

Stop teasing me, 3 waxes, I can't get 1 delivered. Looking good though


----------



## Jack

Hoping to try my sample this weekend, just waiting on the rain stopping, it's been on since Saturday last week.


----------



## JayOW

New blend brewed...I am very impressed with this one...




























I have 6 samples of this to send out... who wants one... anyone who is willing to provide a review....

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
Stick ya name down and PM me your address.

Some people have still not received parcels due to RM being useless so I will include a sample of this with the next parcel I send you guys so dont worry about putting your name down just PM me if you have not had one by now...include your address to as I am going to give RM a piece of my mind on Monday.


----------



## danwel

I'm up for it. Looks nice. The new logo looks impressive


----------



## Jonnybbad

U know I'm up for it lol


----------



## supervinnie40

If you'd like me to use this for my durability test, I'm more then willing to give it a go.
Otherwise, I'm still willing to give it a go haha .


----------



## JayOW

3 spots taken. ..thanks guys


----------



## jenks

Looking really good Jay, the beeding especially looks another step up. Everything about the packaging screams quality. I would love to try this if forum admin let me pay the postage as you have already paid out twice and royal mail haven't delivered either.


----------



## JayOW

jenks said:


> Looking really good Jay, the beeding especially looks another step up. Everything about the packaging screams quality. I would love to try this if forum admin let me pay the postage as you have already paid out twice and royal mail haven't delivered either.


I have a parcel here with your name on it mate...don't worry about postage...save ya money for when it goes on sale 😉


----------



## JayOW

supervinnie40 said:


> If you'd like me to use this for my durability test, I'm more then willing to give it a go.
> Otherwise, I'm still willing to give it a go haha .


I would be more than happy for you to try this in your durability tests mate.


----------



## jenks

JayR8 said:


> I have a parcel here with your name on it mate...don't worry about postage...save ya money for when it goes on sale 😉


Top bloke, will do


----------



## supervinnie40

Just recieved the pink and blue one (the bubblegum smell is quite nice  ).
I'll gives those a try soon.


----------



## JayOW

supervinnie40 said:


> Just recieved the pink and blue one (the bubblegum smell is quite nice  ).
> I'll gives those a try soon.


I think you will be impressed with the pink one especially....


----------



## AGRE

Looking good Jay :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer

Teaser for you all. A random image you may be impressed with.
A simple pre wax cleanse followed by the latest blend from Jay


----------



## riggsy

Jay if theres any left il meet u to get a sample again


----------



## Big Buffer

Ok guys I just want to simplify things a little as there is a lot to digest with all the fantastic reviews.

In 1 or 2 lines please tell us how easy to use it was, what you thought of texture and the scent and if it could of been slightly different what would it be.

If it is already to your desire please say also as many people look for different things from waxes.

Thanks alot guys for any reply to the above. As I use most of the blends from Jay it will make good sense for both of to have the simple facts before a production run will commence

Regards Will


----------



## JayOW

riggsy said:


> Jay if theres any left il meet u to get a sample again


No worries mate...will txt to arrange.


----------



## Jonnybbad

willwad82 said:


> Ok guys I just want to simplify things a little as there is a lot to digest with all the fantastic reviews.
> 
> In 1 or 2 lines please tell us how easy to use it was, what you thought of texture and the scent and if it could of been slightly different what would it be.
> 
> If it is already to your desire please say also as many people look for different things from waxes.
> 
> Thanks alot guys for any reply to the above. As I use most of the blends from Jay it will make good sense for both of to have the simple facts before a production run will commence
> 
> Regards Will


Great stuff will make my review a little less long winded lol


----------



## Big Buffer

Just a short thought on it mate the reviews are great and images are also.


----------



## danwel

willwad82 said:


> Just a short thought on it mate the reviews are great and images are also.


I'm all over it lol


----------



## AGRE

willwad82 said:


> Ok guys I just want to simplify things a little as there is a lot to digest with all the fantastic reviews.
> 
> In 1 or 2 lines please tell us how easy to use it was, what you thought of texture and the scent and if it could of been slightly different what would it be.
> 
> If it is already to your desire please say also as many people look for different things from waxes.
> 
> Thanks alot guys for any reply to the above. As I use most of the blends from Jay it will make good sense for both of to have the simple facts before a production run will commence
> 
> Regards Will


In summary the first one I had (raspberry and red) was a little to oily and didn't really cure. It spread like a dream and buffed effortlessly. The scent however disappeared whilst waiting. It gave a great shine and seems to be holding up well. Still beading fairly tightly.

The 2nd one ( mint and green ) was less oily and required a few swipes to get it flowing. Still spread across the panel well but required more trips to the pot. The scent lingered around whilst curing this time and had cured by 4-5mins. Again this removed effortlessly with a short pile cloth. Beading was much better and the shine was outstanding.

If I could take the spreadability of the raspberry and put it with the mints curing qualities, it would be a winner :thumb:

If there's one going spare from the latest batch I'd be happy to try that


----------



## supervinnie40

I'll try to come up with something Will, right now I've got about 6 hours of work and less then 4 hours to do it in .

In the meantime I just updated my review:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4305692#post4305692

Now I'm gonna get my ass back to work and stay there for a little while .


----------



## Big Buffer

The joys eh Vinnie. Appreciate it mate


----------



## Big Buffer

We need a volunteer with a white car or van as long as its white to test a sample as well guys.

If anyone has a single stage red paint also that would be great


----------



## GMTRB5

OK had chance to use the blue bubblegum wax today 

Thoughts are:

Smell: very nice and strong smell, but actually as I used it more and more going round the car (I chose to do the whole car and then remove all in one go, not sure if that is right or not!) but the smell was probably slightly too strong for me towards the end of the car, so personally would want the nice smell but slightly less strong

Applying it: very easy, used a damp MF cloth to apply it and it went on nice and easily as long as I kept the cloth damp

Removing it: left it for about half an hour before removing it, initially tried using an auto glym perfect polishing cloth which was useless... Moved to a microfibre cloth and it came off relatively easily, I applied it quite thickly I think, but still came off easily with the MF cloth

Shine: very nice thank you 

Beading: wasn't raining so sprayed some water onto the car from the hosepipe to see how it beaded... Looks good to me! Will do some more pictures next time it rains and in a week or so for durability...

Before I started:









Can't seem to put more than one pic on per post with the iPad, so will do next pics over new posts...sorry!

Thanks JayR8 for the sample, and would be happy to try out any new samples


----------



## GMTRB5

Wax applied:


----------



## GMTRB5

Shine!


----------



## GMTRB5




----------



## GMTRB5




----------



## Big Buffer

Quality mate thanks


----------



## GMTRB5

Beading!


----------



## GMTRB5




----------



## GMTRB5




----------



## JayOW

Thanks a lot mate... its interesting that you used a dam cloth..I have never tried this with any wax...may give it a go.


----------



## JayOW

AGRE said:


> In summary the first one I had (raspberry and red) was a little to oily and didn't really cure. It spread like a dream and buffed effortlessly. The scent however disappeared whilst waiting. It gave a great shine and seems to be holding up well. Still beading fairly tightly.
> 
> The 2nd one ( mint and green ) was less oily and required a few swipes to get it flowing. Still spread across the panel well but required more trips to the pot. The scent lingered around whilst curing this time and had cured by 4-5mins. Again this removed effortlessly with a short pile cloth. Beading was much better and the shine was outstanding.
> 
> If I could take the spreadability of the raspberry and put it with the mints curing qualities, it would be a winner :thumb:
> 
> If there's one going spare from the latest batch I'd be happy to try that


Thanks mate...will get one out to you.


----------



## JayOW

If you have enjoyed using this wax search for obsession wax on fb and get liking...need more likes people 😉


----------



## GMTRB5

JayR8 said:


> Thanks a lot mate... its interesting that you used a dam cloth..I have never tried this with any wax...may give it a go.


Don't know why but I've always done it this way... Someone must have told me to at some point, but definitely makes the wax apply easier than with a dry cloth...


----------



## AGRE

willwad82 said:


> We need a volunteer with a white car or van as long as its white to test a sample as well guys.
> 
> If anyone has a single stage red paint also that would be great


White van here :wave:


----------



## danwel

JayR8 said:


> If you have enjoyed using this wax search for obsession wax on fb and get liking...need more likes people 😉


Found and liked


----------



## JayOW

Quick video of the new blend being removed... The was but on a bit thick so you could see it and left for 10 mins.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Liked and shared


----------



## Big Buffer

Looked ok to me


----------



## Big Buffer

AGRE said:


> White van here :wave:


Excellent. Could pm Jay with address.


----------



## AGRE

Removal looks effortless ... :thumb:


----------



## andymp85

I have 6 samples of this to send out... who wants one... anyone who is willing to provide a review....

1.andymp85 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
Stick ya name down and PM me your address.
will search and like on fb too


----------



## Burg194

andymp85 said:


> I have 6 samples of this to send out... who wants one... anyone who is willing to provide a review....
> 
> 1.andymp85
> 2. Burg194  Please
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> Stick ya name down and PM me your address.
> will search and like on fb too


white car owner


----------



## andymp85

*new cherry wax reveiw*

like was mentioned before to keep it simple first this was the new cherry wax jay sent me the smell was amazing as per lol was really easy to put on and really easy to buff off with no problem at all i personally like this one a lot and the new blend of it works very well and got an amazing shine and even the owner said it looks better than last week when i used the older cherry so jay your getting these spot on anyway enjoy the pics and p.s works well on the wrap too


----------



## Shariain

I'm very jealous of all these clean cars I have a car with about a 700 miles of road grime on it needing some tlc and Royal Mail are not letting it happen. Very sad. Lol

I hope you rip Royal Mail a new one when you speak to them.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Add me plz


----------



## GMTRB5

JayR8 said:


> Quick video of the new blend being removed... The was but on a bit thick so you could see it and left for 10 mins.


Looks great, and definitely easier than taking off the blue one I tried this morning... Would love to try and sample of this new one if you have any spare samples


----------



## Mikej857

1.andymp85 
2.
3.jonnybbad
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Website looks very slick


----------



## Burg194

I have 6 samples of this to send out... who wants one... anyone who is willing to provide a review....

1.andymp85 
2.Burg194
3.Jonnybbad
4.
5.
6.
Stick ya name down and PM me your address.
will search and like on fb too


----------



## JayOW

Thanks guys...I will get these samples sent out Monday. ..


----------



## danwel

Burg194 said:


> I have 6 samples of this to send out... who wants one... anyone who is willing to provide a review....
> 
> 1.andymp85
> 2.Burg194
> 3.Jonnybbad
> 4.danwel
> 5.
> 6.
> Stick ya name down and PM me your address.
> will search and like on fb too


You still got my address Jay or shall I pm it again


----------



## JayOW

Still got it mate...cheers


----------



## danwel

JayR8 said:


> Still got it mate...cheers


LEG-END my daily needs a full wax when I get back from Holland so its on like donkey kong!


----------



## jenks

check out the fruits of Jays labour,

http://obsessionwax.co.uk/index.html

Looking good Jay:thumb:


----------



## Otto

I would love to sample some and write you a review.

Cheers Otto


----------



## JayOW

Otto said:


> I would love to sample some and write you a review.
> 
> Cheers Otto


Send us your address mate


----------



## JayOW

All samples ready to post out on Monday.... got a couple left if anyone else wants one...


----------



## JayOW

Last chance to anyone who has not had a sample yet... If you want to give this a go and you have not please say so here and PM me your address... I am not expecting a full review, just a few words and a pic or 2 if you can... 

Thanks.


----------



## andymp85

looking forward to trying another one  which one u sending


----------



## supervinnie40

willwad82 said:


> The joys eh Vinnie. Appreciate it mate


The ease of use (especially buffing out and letting it cake on) vastly surpasses many commercial wax. If you multiply it with all the money, time and effort Jay has put into creating his homebrew, it's self-explainatory that this is a brand worth keeping a close eye on.

(feel free to correct my Dutch-English into something that makes more sense  haha).


----------



## JayOW

I think I am sending you the latest peach one and another...I really should write down what I am sending lol... It was either a red orange smell or a pink one I forget lol


----------



## JayOW

supervinnie40 said:


> The ease of use (especially buffing out and letting it cake on) vastly surpasses many commercial wax. If you multiply it with all the money, time and effort Jay has put into creating his homebrew, it's self-explainatory that this is a brand worth keeping a close eye on.
> 
> (feel free to correct my Dutch-English into something that makes more sense  haha).


Thanks mate...and for the record your English I spot on....better than my Dutch anyway...
Heel hartelijk bedankt


----------



## andymp85

looking forward to it as the misses get her next car on Monday which is a black Astra so she wants that doing like yesterday then mine needs a good polish by the way didn't get any shots but the parma i used 2 weeks and one wash in between and still beeding very well will try and get some shot for you


----------



## Moggytom

I'm looking cowards to it to after trying some of his early ones


----------



## si_mon

I would like to try some if you have any samples left


----------



## Mikej857

andymp85 said:


> looking forward to it as the misses get her next car on Monday which is a black Astra so she wants that doing like yesterday then mine needs a good polish by the way didn't get any shots but the parma i used 2 weeks and one wash in between and still beeding very well will try and get some shot for you


The results I got from jay's wax on my black car were excellent


----------



## JayOW

si_mon said:


> I would like to try some if you have any samples left


Send us your address mate.


----------



## Scotty Pro

Hi Jay
I reckon you have one sample left, would it be possible for me to try it out.


----------



## ColinEhm1

Jay if your making anymore samples can you put my name down again as I will be willing to do another review as need to prepare the car for winter, its a black car and will be getting treated with pb black hole so which ever one you recommend i try it for you again mate


----------



## Demetrios72

Hi guys n gals :wave:

Thought I would share my review on Jays homebrew: Posted this on the Homebrew review section too
First of all thank you Jay for the free sample , nice one :thumb:

I hand polished the car with Wolfs "the medium" polish just to get a good base onto the panel

I was sent the blue wax sample which had a sweet smell of bubble gum very nice, a medium to hard style wax. I prefer to apply softer waxes (my only gripe)










I wanted to see how easy it was to remove so I put on a little more than advised , let it cure for about 10 minutes.

I applied it using an AF Wax mate, a bit grabby at first but nothing that a spritz of water on the applicator didn't sort out.

Removal: again ,on the first swipe was a little grabby but, after the seond swipe a breeze to work with.

Finish: A really nice slick feel to the panel and it gave a really nice wet look effect too.

Appy very thin for easy removal, but, if you don't it's quite easy to remove



















Applied some to the alloys





































Overall a nice wax to work with, maybe with a little tweaking it could be even better, I will try and get some beading shots when it rains

Photos taken with my ipod

Thanks for looking

Demetri


----------



## JayOW

Scotty Pro said:


> Hi Jay
> I reckon you have one sample left, would it be possible for me to try it out.





ColinEhm1 said:


> Jay if your making anymore samples can you put my name down again as I will be willing to do another review as need to prepare the car for winter, its a black car and will be getting treated with pb black hole so which ever one you recommend i try it for you again mate


Scott and Colin please send me your addresses will get em posted tomorrow.

Jay


----------



## Scotty Pro

JayR8 said:


> Scott and Colin please send me your addresses will get em posted tomorrow.
> 
> Jay


PM'd :thumb:
and thank you very much


----------



## Matt.

Just a quick one Jay, I used the Pink Verry Berry one today.

Much harder than the green one I have. I do prefer softer waxes.

This one didn't spread as easy as the green one either, but removal was a lot easier. I left it for around 5-6 minutes and buffed with ease.

Again, love the smell lingering around whilst working with it.

I only managed the boot as the heavens opened, but here's a couple of pics.


----------



## JayOW

Thanks for your review mate...

Let's have a vote...who prefers soft waxes and who prefers hard. ..or something in between??


----------



## Matt.

Definitely a softish wax.

Managed to do a wing too, so have a vertical beading shot for you. It's an nice wax to use, no doubt about it. Infact, beading wise, I prefer the pink one to the green one. Just didn't spread as far.



















Left side has no wax, right does.


----------



## supervinnie40

It's a tough one Jay.

Soft waxes apply easy and often have a little bit more wetlook.
Hard waxes are often more economical and sometimes easier to buff out.

I'm gonna be difficult and useless  and say a medium wax with the best of both worlds is the way to go .


----------



## Big Buffer

I like a soft wax personally.

Does not mean you cant have the best of both worlds tho


----------



## Scotty Pro

soft to medium would be my choice, makes it easier to apply than a rock hard wax :thumb:


----------



## Mikej857

Have to say I do like a harder wax as the soft waxes can over load the pad and I tend to over apply it


----------



## Big Buffer

Im going to run tests with a damp applicator to see if there is a difference


----------



## Jonnybbad

I prefer an inbetween wax as mike stated I tend to overload the pad and then spend an age buffing


----------



## Demetrios72

JayR8 said:


> Thanks for your review mate...
> 
> Let's have a vote...who prefers soft waxes and who prefers hard. ..or something in between??


Soft for me :thumb

Would use soft to medium too


----------



## Jonnybbad

just been outside and as expected it's raining the beading on the bonnet is really looking good


----------



## ferted

Sorry for taking so long
Over the last week between rainshowers I've managed to give my car a good
wash and decon,I've also managed to give it a good polish using my DA 
I managed to get a coat of the bubblegum wax on my car on Friday
I also used a damp AF waxmate and the wax was easy to apply
I know a couple of people have said the smell seems a tad too strong
personally I really like it
I was all set to grab a few pics,but SWMBO rang me as she'd decided to
finish work early so we could go shopping!!
Also we've been over in Derbyshire for the weekend visiting the outlaws :thumb:
and it's been raining like hell all the time we were there,but the beading has
been awesome
Hopefully I'll be able to grab some piccies tomorrow

Oh yes would a Pug 206CC be single stage paint?? (she's red!!)


----------



## Big Buffer

ferted said:


> Sorry for taking so long
> Over the last week between rainshowers I've managed to give my car a good
> wash and decon,I've also managed to give it a good polish using my DA
> I managed to get a coat of the bubblegum wax on my car on Friday
> I also used a damp AF waxmate and the wax was easy to apply
> I know a couple of people have said the smell seems a tad too strong
> personally I really like it
> I was all set to grab a few pics,but SWMBO rang me as she'd decided to
> finish work early so we could go shopping!!
> Also we've been over in Derbyshire for the weekend visiting the outlaws :thumb:
> and it's been raining like hell all the time we were there,but the beading has
> been awesome
> Hopefully I'll be able to grab some piccies tomorrow
> 
> Oh yes would a Pug 206CC be single stage paint?? (she's red!!)


Give it a bash anyway. Its a colour not currently tested upon.


----------



## JayOW

Peugeot used to use single stage red years ago but I don't know what they use now...The paint does not fade as much as the older cars...


----------



## JMorty

Beating since the detail and many miles. ..


----------



## Rohit

Thanks Jay for the home delivery. Even though weather yesterday was very bad, I decided to bite the bullet and test the samples. Used the garage door (up and over) as shelter.

I washed, clayed and then DA polished the bonnet area and applied Crystal on the right side (drivers side) and yours on the left.... Pictures to come but this morning beading on both sides is equal. Cannot see any difference between your home brew and a £700 wax to be honest. My car is metallic black Golf Mk6.

Only thing is that application was challenging so ended up applying both with bare hands. That was a downside as when I applied your home brew wax, the layers were too thick (my fault as never worked with waxes before - only sealants). So removing the wax did need some elbow grease although the second layer I applied was much better (learning curve) and came off easily. (I applied second layers on both panels using both waxes). 

I do recommend straight removal as otherwise your HB wax does stick to the panel. But again my application technique is probably a bit flawed.

Beading this morning was awesome and as I said before no visible difference yet between the two. :thumb:

I will upload some pics hopefully today. Durability still to be tested...
I also used the durable red wax on the VW Badge....made it shine a lot


----------



## JayOW

Well guys, I have just spent over an hour in the post office making sure that every package went first class recorded, there is no reason whatsoever for this lot not to turn up... My dam usual post office is closed until Monday so I cant get any receipts for the last lot I sent but I will...

Let me know when they arrive guys, the ones to USA, Netherlands and India have all been sent needing a signature too...


----------



## Rohit

*Beading on left side using HB wax*










*Crystal Rock*









*Jay's HB on left side*









*Last nights efforts HB Wax (Passenger Side Bonnet)*


----------



## ferted

Well 'The Storm 2013' seems to of missed us completely
So Today I gave the car a quick wash and applied another coat
of bubblegum wax
So here in all her glory is Kasey my pug CC wearing 2 coats
To be 'down with the kids' all I can say is 'totes amazeballs'!!

























One thing I did notice was there's a bit in my pot where the wax seems to of gone grainy??


----------



## linuxmanju

ferted said:


> Well 'The Storm 2013' seems to of missed us completely
> So Today I gave the car a quick wash and applied another coat
> of bubblegum wax


@ferted just too good , I have the same coloured car. Hoping that it turns out as good as yours .

Keeping my fingers crossed till the sample reaches me. Looking at the results many of you achieved I have high hopes on jayr8's waxes.

Thanks jayr8 for taking the trouble of shipping it all the way across.


----------



## Goodylax

I will let you know when mine arrives :thumb:


----------



## andymp85

will try and get some pics but jays old cherry i put on my car a few weeks back still beading quite well only washed and dryed once in that time


----------



## Jonnybbad

waxes received today


----------



## jenks

3rd time lucky, they turned up today:thumb: well worth the wait, very generous Jay sent out 3 waxes for me to try. All look and smell great, but the red one is amazing. The bubblegum smell is one which has you opening the lid just to smell it and the taste can only be described as.............. Come on guys you didn't think I actually ate it!:lol:
Just about to step outside to try them out so will get some pics up later
Cheers Jay


----------



## tomelmer

I'm hoping mine have arrived too then anxious wait till i get home lol


----------



## AGRE

Received two this morning. The smell of the one marked durability smells awesome! Peachy :thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS

I'm very excited for mine!!!!! Really is kind of Jay to do this!


----------



## jenks

I think I might layer the durable one on top of the wet look one. The durable one smells of baby wipes to me!


----------



## JayOW

jenks said:


> I think I might layer the durable one on top of the wet look one. The durable one smells of baby wipes to me!


baby wipes 

Its definitly peach lol..

Glad they are arriving, lets hope they all turn up this time!


----------



## andymp85

was like a kid at x mas today 3 tubs of jays finest arrived along with my poorboys wheel sealant and my diagnostic software


----------



## Shariain

Just got in from work to find I had a delivery of not 1 but 3 samples of jays finest. Pleased is an understatement, now I just need to wait until the weekend to try them out.

They all smell great even my eldest keeps opening them to smell them had to hide them away as I think he would eat it given half the chance I know I would.

View attachment 34420


----------



## si_mon

I got two samples today, thanks Jay! Both smell very nice but i find the red cherry one a little strong.


----------



## Burg194

Usual Plymouth post, fingers crossed i will get mine tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## SON1C

Arrived on friday! Will get to testing asap


----------



## Moggytom

Wow they are colourful lol. Can't wait for mine


----------



## Scotty Pro

Got mine yesterday not one, not two, but three samples and they are big samples as well. Thanks very much Jay will test the three of them on my bonnet on Saturday. I do like the smells when you open them.


----------



## ColinEhm1

Got my two samples yestarday aswell mate a nice smelling cherry one but not keen on the durability smelling one


----------



## Burg194

Got mine today, MANY many thanks Jay, stuff looks top notch, cant wait to try it out  :thumb:


----------



## andymp85

Had a little play but doing the car this week going to spilt in to three sections then tale some pics


----------



## Otto

Thank you Jay.

I received 2 samples.

A red polymer pot which smells like strawberry starburst

A yellow pot which was described as wet look which also smelt lovely.
Can't narrow this smell but possibly passion fruit. Either way it smells excellent.

The presentation of the pots are good with professional looking labelling also.

So far I am impressed.

I will sort out a throrough review as soon as I can.


----------



## 123HJMS

Want mine now


----------



## tomelmer

Big Thanks to Jay received mine on Tuesday was greeted by this:



Need to get the cars prepped for winter this weekend so will get a review drafted up :thumb:


----------



## andymp85

had a play with the wax jay sent me today and the misses new second hand astra with good results so heres the pics
drivers side was the polymer was
passenger side was durability
bonnet roof and boot was the wet look


----------



## Rascal_69

If any spare jay I will happy test


----------



## JayOW

Rascal_69 said:


> If any spare jay I will happy test


Send us your address mate will get some out to ya.


----------



## supervinnie40

Just got mine in the mail today Jay. Will get testing this weekend. The one for durability is probably the one you want me to do the durability test with?

Already got 4 waxes to test now .


----------



## JayOW

supervinnie40 said:


> Just got mine in the mail today Jay. Will get testing this weekend. The one for durability is probably the one you want me to do the durability test with?
> 
> Already got 4 waxes to test now .


Yup that's the one mate... cheers.


----------



## SON1C

Should have some initial results next week sir!


----------



## Goodylax

Hoping mine arrives soon


----------



## Mikej857

Weather really hasn't been kind to is this past couple of weeks.

I'm going to a rolling road event on Sunday so car will need to look its best but which of Jay's creations do I use!!! Thinking the new wet look might be the best


----------



## JayOW

Mikej857 said:


> Weather really hasn't been kind to is this past couple of weeks.
> 
> I'm going to a rolling road event on Sunday so car will need to look its best but which of Jay's creations do I use!!! Thinking the new wet look might be the best


I used this on my car last week and I was impressed with the results...its not the longest lasting wax but it goes give a great looking finish...


----------



## Mikej857

JayR8 said:


> I used this on my car last week and I was impressed with the results...its not the longest lasting wax but it goes give a great looking finish...


If its anything like the strawberry it'll be awesome just hope the weather holds out so I can get it finished


----------



## andymp85

few beeding shots of jays finest three he sent this week


----------



## JayOW

How did you find them to use mate?


----------



## ferted

Finally managed to get a couple of beading shots,this is wearing 2 coats of bubblegum wax
Second coat was applied on Monday

















Was also wondering if you'd sent me any more to test Jay
No worries if not,just wondered


----------



## andymp85

*hi*



JayR8 said:


> How did you find them to use mate?


very easy and pleasure to use mate did find durability the easiest to use followed by wet look and polymer


----------



## JayOW

Anyone up for testing a super soft wax...its green and smells of watermelon...

Please copy and paste the list and add your name...

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

This really is a soft wax... very easy to use and should give great clarity and reflections...will be great on metallic paint too... apply in thin layers and let stand for 10 to 15 mins before removing...then apply a second coat...although not essential try and refrain from getting the car wet for 3mins after buffing.


----------



## Jonnybbad

count me in jay as usual lol


----------



## GLN

1.gln
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## fatboi567

Please copy and paste the list and add your name...

1.fatboi567
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Jay, I know I'm a relative noobie on here but maybe an amateur review would be good for feedback on application etc?


----------



## JayOW

Please copy and paste the list and add your name...

1. fatboi567
2. Jonnybbad
3. gln
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Just used the wet look and Durability wax on my brothers cavalier and we were both impressed

The first up was the Wet look very nice smell can't quite put my finger on the scent lol both were applied in the usual way after a quick cleanse. It applied very easily



It cured after 3-5 mins and buffed off very easy and left a lovely shine and seemed to make the paint look a bit more crisper



Next was the durability wax which has a nice Mango smell and Yellow in colour applied as above



This was very similar in curing time as the Wet Look and didn't take long before it was ready to buff and was a little grabby but still effortless to remove and left a nice sheen



But it wasn't as good in my opinion as the wet look in terms of crispness both were very nice to use and an improvement on the others I have received

I will try the polymer wax on sunday on my own car but these waxes are just getting better and better

Keep up the good work jay was a pleasure to use these waxes


----------



## sistersvisions

A few follow up pics of the wax in action ....






Im still waiting to get a chance to apply the bubblegum blue wax..


----------



## sistersvisions

1. fatboi567
2. Jonnybbad
3. gln
4. sistersvisions
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Matt.

I'd be interested in trying the soft wax Jay if you need any more reviews. 

Let other people have what you have first as you have already sent me a few. :thumb:


----------



## andymp85

JayR8 said:


> Please copy and paste the list and add your name...
> 
> 1. fatboi567
> 2. Jonnybbad
> 3. gln
> 4.andymp85
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.


----------



## vek

Originally Posted by JayR8 View Post
Please copy and paste the list and add your name...

1. fatboi567
2. Jonnybbad
3. gln
4.andymp85 
5.vek 
6.
7.
8.


----------



## jenks

vek said:


> Originally Posted by JayR8 View Post
> Please copy and paste the list and add your name...
> 
> 1. fatboi567
> 2. Jonnybbad
> 3. gln
> 4.andymp85
> 5.vek
> 6.Jenks
> 7.
> 8.


Yes please Jay, tried all 3 waxes this week, hopefully will get a review and pics up tomorrow. Really pleased with the results mate:thumb:

You're making our wax collections very colourful and great smelling.

When do you release the matching airfresheners Jay, i'll take a dozen each of the bubblegum and watermelon!


----------



## riggsy

Jay me me me me LOL, il drop yoy a text and come collect 

1. fatboi567
2. Jonnybbad
3. gln
4.andymp85 
5.vek 
6.Jenks
7.Riggsy
8.


----------



## ferted

1. fatboi567
2. Jonnybbad
3. gln
4.andymp85 
5.vek 
6.Jenks
7.Riggsy
8.Ferted

I'll have a play please,would be good to see the difference between this and 
bubblegum wax:thumb:


----------



## JayOW

Thanks for the interest everyone... due to limited PM storage I have deleted PMs please can everyone send me your address...thanks


----------



## sistersvisions

ive seem to have been knocked of the list...

but as ive had two already..i shouldnt be greedy...:thumb:


----------



## JayOW

sistersvisions said:


> ive seem to have been knocked of the list...
> 
> but as ive had two already..i shouldnt be greedy...:thumb:


Send us your address anyway I have a couple of spares...


----------



## Rascal_69

You got my address sent it the other day?


----------



## danwel

Nice work again Jay. Will get some first impressions up on my parcel I just opened as I'm only back for today then gone again back to work in Holland tomorrow!!


----------



## JayOW

Rascal_69 said:


> You got my address sent it the other day?


Yeah I got it mate...cheers


----------



## danwel

Ok so I was expecting the one and then these turn up!!









Ok so first thoughts are the new label looks a lot more professional than thee old and gives it a classier feel IMO of course.









The one entitled durability smells nice of peach and feels hard to the touch but retains a degree of oiliness.

Wet look is a nice yellow colour and smells very floural and again feels hard to the touch with some slickness.

Lastly the in between labelled wax is a vibrant electric pink colour which I like and smell wise I can't just put my finger on it but kind of sweet shop or bubblegum. Out of the 3 this feels the slickest and softest.

Look forward to giving them a bash


----------



## Matt.

Pink one is Very Berry


----------



## sistersvisions

I manage to get time to have a play with the bubblegum wax today.. 
Alas not on the roof of the wifes car as planned, as she decided to run into the patio doors and break her nose...so i thought it best not to be to far away working on the car, just incase there was any side effects..
So i got the test bonnet out and had a play on that with it..
First impressions were wow..what a smell.
I took a good swipe with the applicator and proceeded to apply it to the panel. I found this wax a lot easier to apply then the light blue wax i tested last month.. it seem to flow more & needed less effert to apply, it just glided on. where as the light blue wax seem a tad grabby in application.
Wax on application..

After swipe test it was buffed off, at around the 10 min mark using a short pile microfibre, the buffed up with my purple monster.

One thing i did notice before i applied the second coat, was the wax in the pot seemed to dry and on touch felt rough...

Took a swipe with the applicator and you could feel the roughness. But on application the wax was not impared by this state, and just applied as easy as before..
Left for 10 mins again, and removed in the same way as before.


Now the beeding bit...



All in all another easy to use wax..with outstanding results :thumb:
My only concern at the time was the dryness of the wax in the pot after the first application.. But i found out later that this did not hamper its usability of performance in anyway.


----------



## JayOW

Thanks for your thought. ..The dryness was down to the cooling process....something I have learnt over time...All future waxes do not have this problem. ..

Thanks again.


----------



## Shariain

I managed to get our Vw sharan washed and cleaned today so it was perfect to use the 3 samples that jay sent me on the bonnet with a side by side test putting them against the harsh Scottish weather.
View attachment 34492


The waxes all applied absolutely effortlessly a little goes a long way and the scents of them all were just fantastic very rich. Left each wax to cure then removed it. The cure times were different but not by much. The results once buffed off is excellent very slick with deep lustrous reflections (don't think I managed to catch them as I was using my iPhone)
View attachment 34493

View attachment 34494

View attachment 34495


I also took a video of the bonnet with me pouring water on it. I'm no James Cameron so bare with me.






Jay thanks for letting me sample your waxes they are fantastic and once you are up and running with a full production public release wax I will be buying some.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## Otto

Just to keep you updated Jay.

Providing it's not raining tomorrow, I'll put your 'polymer' and 'wet look' waxes on my daily driver and compare them to another 2 waxes in order to test durability, beading, dirt adhesion etc.

I will also finish another car in it complete so you have some nice shots for your disposal.


----------



## Mikej857

I was due to attend a rolling road day today so the car needed to look it's best so yesterday I used the "wet look" sample, car was knocked back with lime prime to remove the previous layer to ensure the paint was untreated

The sample was a nice yellow colour with a radiant floral smell, pretty firm wax

Application was a breeze, due to the oils it spreads very easily and was easy to get a thin even layer on each panel, I chose to do 2 panels at a time so between 5-8 minutes cure time and removal was with a short pile microfibre as I have found using the plush microfibre tended to make it more difficult on previous samples and it seemed grabby, using the short pile made it a breeze, no need to turn the cloth and the wax came off leaving no smearing so the cure time has improved dramatically and is half the time of previous samples, I initially thought cure time would increase as the temperature wasn't very high and not the best conditions to be waxing in.

Although oily it's not as oily as previous versions

The results were impressive, shine was crisp and really did bring out the flake in the paint, this was noticed by the guy I had detail the car a couple of months ago so I'd take that as a compliment coming from a professional detailer.

Pics aren't the greatest due to glare from the sun

Beading shots to follow


----------



## jenks

Quick review of Jays latest and finest waxes.

At the third attempt to overcome the obstacle that is Royal Mail I received these from Jay. I was expecting 1 wax and this turned up:thumb:

So outside to get some on the car, using my current favoured method of a slightly damp AG applicator.



Sorry but no pics of application or hazing but silver doesn't really show it anyway.

The car is new to me and 4 years old and appears that the paint had been unloved. The car had been prepped within time and weather constraints, washed, detarred and polished with SRP. The paint seemed to suck the oils out of the waxes, including my control wax AG HD which is quite soft. However on the wives cars cared for paint all 3 spread easily and they buffed off both cars nicely, leaving my car looking like this



The wet look wax lived up to it name even on silver

Night time shot,


Of course you want a beading shot, this is the lovely pinky/red bubblegum/cherry bakewell smelling wax.
Nice eh!

Overall excellent work by Jay, the finish it gave to my rough paint, covered in overspray :devil: is great.

Thanks Jay for letting me try these, good luck going forward mate.

Recommended? Definitely


----------



## JayOW

OK everyone, Honesty time... Is there anyone out there thats used my wax and not liked it? Is there naything you would change? anything that needs improving? Dont be afraid to say its crap if you think it is!


----------



## Matt.

The Pink wax, would be better if a little softer. 

It's not enough to put me off buying it, but if you could change that then it would be even better!


----------



## JayOW

This has been done, the watermelon one is a modified version of the pink one and is a lot softer and much nicer to use.


----------



## Jonnybbad

I can't say anything that hasn't already been changed top notch waxes just getting better and better


----------



## andymp85

No mate they all been good love the cherry the most don't know why just took a good likeing to it there's been a couple that left a couple oily marks when the sun shone on it but the shine and beeding was still awesome on the and they did fade after while but no i cant fault them at all


----------



## Jack

Finally got some dry weather at the weekend and was able to try the sample Jay sent me. The smell of the wax is amazing, Jay has informed it it smells of Sunshine fruit.

The car I applied the was to was a Range Rover which has no polish or wax on it at all, the car is full of swirls.

I decided not to polish or do any correction at all, simply apply the wax to the car after a wash to see what effect it had on the paint on it owns.

The wax took between 15 - 20 mins to cure, although the sun was out it was very cold so this may have had an effect on the curing time.

The wax itself spread very easily, it had a very oily feeling to it.

When buffing the wax off I used a short pile microfibre and the wax came off easily with little pressure.

The wax produced a nice glaze to the paint and brought the flake out a little. I would like to see a bit more flake pop from a wax, perhaps Jay has another that does this.

I will see the car again in 4 weeks so I will be able to see how the durability performs.

A few pics below of the reflections produced and a bit of the flake pop, excuse the swirls.

Credit to Jay for making these waxes, the results of some are very good :thumb:

Before


After


----------



## Demetrios72

Matt. said:


> The Pink wax, would be better if a little softer.
> 
> It's not enough to put me off buying it, but if you could change that then it would be even better!


Is there any way to soften this wax for application? 
it is a very hard wax


----------



## JayOW

Demetri said:


> Is there any way to soften this wax for application?
> it is a very hard wax


Which wax? The bright pink one?


----------



## Demetrios72

JayR8 said:


> Which wax? The bright pink one?


Hi Jay

Yes mate


----------



## danwel

A damp applicator might help


----------



## Demetrios72

danwel said:


> A damp applicator might help


Tried a damp applicator but really takes some working

Maybe appling by hand may help


----------



## Rollinlow

Can I try some mate


----------



## Matt.

The pink one wasn't 'that' hard to not be able to load the app with. I didn't use a damp app to start with either. 

Unless you have a different batch?

I'd be interested in trying the new watermelon alongside the Very Berry one.


----------



## Demetrios72

This one was rock hard , harder the RBOE smelt a really nice though, a floral scent, don't get me wrong the applicator loaded up it took took a good few swipes to get some product on to the pad. 

I used to one swipe and off I go


----------



## JayOW

Right guys...Unfortunately I did not have enough to make all the samples requested in watermelon so some of you will get the same wax but it will be yellow in colour and not green but it is the same wax...

Jay


----------



## andymp85

look forward to trying it what ever colour it is lol


----------



## Goodylax

Got a little parcel today!
Not one, but two :thumb:



Thanks Jay, I appreciate you sending them out
I will give them a try soon and let you know... :thumb:


----------



## JayOW

Let me know if you think the pink one is to hard... It comes out the pot easy enough with your finger but it may be to hard for some.


----------



## Shariain

Halfway through my wash I put the waxes in my pocket to get some heat into them so they were not getting used bag fresh.


----------



## JayOW

Right guys...All samples have been sent today via recorded delivery so they should be with you in a day maybe 2 at most...


----------



## Mikej857

I loved the pink one, I never had a problem and I keep mine in the fridge and are only taken out at the start of the wash process.


----------



## Jonnybbad

I'd say things like that are personal preference really I've not had any issues with any of the samples


----------



## 123HJMS

JayR8 said:


> Right guys...All samples have been sent today via recorded delivery so they should be with you in a day maybe 2 at most...


woooo!!!! :buffer: Can't wait to try them!!!!


----------



## Wazhalo31

Hi Jay I have allot of new cars coming up any chance I could try some of your wax It looks a great product that is getting some great reviews? Cheers Loz.


----------



## JayOW

Wazhalo31 said:


> Hi Jay I have allot of new cars coming up any chance I could try some of your wax It looks a great product that is getting some great reviews? Cheers Loz.


Keep am eye out for the next sample run coming very soon...


----------



## JayOW

All UK based samples should be arriving today!


----------



## Jonnybbad

mine hasn't


----------



## vek

nor mine yet


----------



## andymp85

mine hasnt as yet but got all your last ones so hoping tomorrow


----------



## Jonnybbad

I'm not worried I've got all the other samples and not had exactly car cleaning weather 


Alright if your a duck lol


----------



## jenks

Not today mate, did you use Royal Mail again ?


----------



## JayOW

Yeah but I now use a drop and go service so I guess it's possible they were not posted until today...see what tomorrow brings...


----------



## Otto

Hi Jay,

Sorry for the lack of update recently. Weather has been rubbish and I've been getting around a fair bit with work as well.

I managed to get some of the Polymer onto the boot. I put your polymer on the drivers side and some R222 on the passenger.

The aim is to see how the durability is and dirt adhesion over the coming days as I'm doing a good 90miles though country roads every day.:driver:
Does wonders for the look of my car lol...

So to feedback on the application.

The Polymer required a small amount of working to the wax to get it onto the applicator.
When applying it onto the bootlid it spread very far and no further loading on the pad was necessary. The wax was very easy to see where it had covered.
I left it on for approx 2 mins while I applied R222 to the other side.
Removal or buffing off was not as easy as the usual as some of the mainstream waxes such as R222 and SV. This mentioned, I actually have a preference to this kind of wax for some reason. The wax was a little grabbing to the MF but with regular folding it'll buff off no hassle. I think you just need to know and appreciate the varying methods of wax use depending on the type.
The finish was nice and smooth and no difference in gloss or flake pop could really be noticed between Polymer and R222.
Following my drive home I checked the wet bootlid and the beading showed some variation from right to left.
The driver side with Polymer showed tighter beading which was considerably more uniformed than the R222 on the passenger side.

Although R222 remains the worlds easiest wax to use Jays Polymer shows to be performing much better after a day of being on my bootlid. I also find it much more pleasurable to use.

Over the coming weeks I will monitor my bootlid to see how the dirt adhesion and beading performs under daily usage conditions.

I will upload some pics when I can and likely create a separate thread on this section to keep everyone updated.

Also seeing as Jays wax is outperforming the basics quite clearly I will use another section of my daily driver to test against a wax of higher value.

jay do you have any durability estimates of you Wet Look and Polymer??

Cheers Jay and I will update soon.


----------



## JayOW

Thanks for the feedback... I have not tested this one for durability yet so I can not be sure... be interesting to find out how it performs against the r222 tho... tbh i have used a lot of expensive waxes and they never last as long as some of the cheaper ones but they do give better clarity and beading.

Thanks again


----------



## JayOW

Also I agree in some ways...I do prefer a wax that feels slightly grabby on removal...I think it has something to do with it feeling like the wax has taken properly... I used a wax recently on my car from a high end manufacturer and it was very very easy to apply and remove but it only lasted 3 weeks... and this was a wax that cost £245 a pot...


----------



## Rascal_69

Not got mines yet


----------



## JayOW

Check it out guys - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=322

Nothing in here yet and the banners still need to go up but its a start...

All waxes should arrive today I hope... I am going to the PO today to get the receipts and find out.


----------



## vek

mines just arrived jay,many thanks.
will let you know how it performs for me. :thumb:


----------



## JayOW

For those that have recieived a yellow or a green wax from me... Few little tips..

apply as thin or as thick as you like, applying to tick will make it more grabby but not any harder to remove. Leave on the car for at least 10 to 15 mins, or longer if you wish but no less than 10. Remove with a short pile MF cloth and the apply a second coat.

Although its not essential try and avoid getting the car wet for at least 30mins, like I said its not essential but is recommended.


For the lucky 3 people that got a pot of orange wax (my wife picked 3 random people so dont blame me lol) This is a wax that only contains 20% carnauba, yes I said 20%, its designed not to give a wet look but to give a great shine and good durability, its a very fast curing wax, apply thin and leave no longer than 5 mins and again use a short pile MF to remove.

Thanks guys, Enjoy


----------



## Rascal_69

Yellow one here. 

Thanks


----------



## sistersvisions

Yellow ones landed.... Jesus, it smells like my nan...lol


----------



## JayOW

Hahaha, the yellow one is Turkish Delight...


----------



## vek

*jays soft yellow wax mini review*

well here we go,this is my first attempt at a short review,as im recovering from a stroke (going very well)
my son is assisting me.
the car is a sx4 suzuki,complete with swirls etc (to be sorted in spring) it has been readied for winter with carlack aio & lls there is no wax on top of this so jays yellow softwax is going on it.
first impressions are lovely smell to the wax,it just needed a dab to load my pad & went on really smooth & was very easy to spread thinly.a little went a long way.
buffed up fairly easily with just a little grab.
it has left a very deep shine that im very pleased with.
i will update on beading/longevity as time goes on.
big thanks to jay for supplying the wax. :thumb:


----------



## JayOW

Thanks a lot mate, I love the colour.


----------



## JayOW

Dam post office sent all items 2nd class recorded and not 1st, they were all posted on the 5th and I have tracking numbers for them all, they should all arrive today.


----------



## andymp85

Got my green one today looking forward to trying it on that black Audi on Sunday


----------



## Jonnybbad

Got the green today have been trying now will update shortly


----------



## Matt.

Got the green today Jay, thanks once again. Very soft this one.


----------



## jenks

Sadly nothing yet mate.


----------



## andymp85

Going to bit of a different durability test  put a bit of the parma on the shower tiles lol got to say though the bathroom smells awesome now


----------



## Jonnybbad

Only a quick review this time I received the watermelon green soft wax today



Gave the car a wash and prep with some dodo juice prep polish ready for the wax it smell epic and applies really easy my only gripe would be that it's a bit grainy and tended to clump together. This was resolved by spreading it more. I also used the other samples I got last time the wet look and polymer on the bonnet



This was after leaving all 3 to cure for roughly 15mins and buffing which was very easy bit grabby at times but came of with ease

I like the watermelon but i'd already decided before I started the car was getting a coat of the wet look as I liked the reflection it gave here it is after just 1 coat



the reflection is excellent application on all 3 waxes are easy on easy off

what I like is that you can do the whole car and by the time your finished it's cured and ready to be buffed of

I then thought i'd try the watermelon on top of the wet look to see if it changed the reflection and it hasn't in my eyes but I have no photo's as by the time I finished it was dark

The watermelon is yet another improvement on already excellent range of samples I've received.

Personally I prefer a harder wax but like I say that's a personal preference

Well done jay on your recent achievements


----------



## danwel

Wasn't expecting any treats but have got the two waxes you sent mate!! Will put some feedback up over next few days


----------



## 123HJMS

JayR8 said:


> Dam post office sent all items 2nd class recorded and not 1st, they were all posted on the 5th and I have tracking numbers for them all, they should all arrive today.


got mine today buddy ... your a star!! :thumb:

I take it the green is the latest show wax?
Orange is the durable one?
Yellow show wax also?


----------



## JayOW

That's right. ..The yellow is a show wax for people who like a firmer wax...Green is the same but softer and the orange is durable one.


----------



## Wilco

Jay I've just read the entire thread mate. I remember when we met earlier in the year and you said you'd just started having a play about with making your own wax, well things have gone on at pace since then! Great work fella, good luck with the venture and if any more testers are ever needed please consider me.


----------



## JayOW

Jonnybbad said:


> I then thought i'd try the watermelon on top of the wet look to see if it changed the reflection and it hasn't in my eyes but I have no photo's as by the time I finished it was dark
> 
> The watermelon is yet another improvement on already excellent range of samples I've received.
> 
> Personally I prefer a harder wax but like I say that's a personal preference
> 
> Well done jay on your recent achievements


So Jon, Did you prefere the yellow slightly harder wax over the softer green one? would you say looks wise there is nothing in it? How about uasability?

Cheers

Jay


----------



## Jonnybbad

The yellow is my personal favourite out of all sample as it gives great reflection and flake pop 

Don't get me wrong the green is good but a little to soft for me


----------



## Jonnybbad

The green is a little easier to use because its soft I don't think in terms of difference there's very little in it other than I think the yellow gives a little better flake


----------



## vek

a couple of beading pics taken today on my bonnet & roof with jays yellow wax on.


----------



## fatboi567

Received my watermelon soft wax yesterday! Thank you Jay! The smell is absolutely amazing, really strong but not overpowering, I had a feel of the wax with my fingers and applied some to my iPhone, the wax was very easy on using finger tips and even after around 2 hours (left a corner just to try) and still buffed off very easily! 

Will get a full review up sometime this weekend once I've actually put some on the car! Haha!


----------



## jenks

Picking mine up from the post office in the morning Jay, cheers


----------



## Jonnybbad

Beading shot of bonnet which has the watermelon wax



And the rest of the car which is wear a layer of Wet Look and a Layer of Watermelon



Very nice I think I shall be leaving this on to test the durability this time


----------



## SON1C

review incoming


----------



## SON1C

I had the opportunity to test 4 Obsession Car Waxes, each wax while similar are a bit different. In this video I discuss their application, removal, texture, color, smell, test their hydrophobic qualities, and will watch their durability over the next couple months.





Review thread
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=322958


----------



## jenks

Bloody Royal Fail! Jay has sent 4 packages and they manage to deliver 1 . Epic Royal pain in the a$$!


----------



## Otto

Polymer Review Her

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=322974

Thanks Jay


----------



## Matt.

I managed to use the Watermelon wax today.

I do like a soft wax, but I thought this was maybe too soft? It was very crumbly. It spread with ease when applying. Removing was easy enough, although I did have to use a squirt of QD to aid with removal.

Bonnet of Corsa









Wing Mirror Corsa









Bonnet BMW









I did prefer this wax in ease of application to the Pink one. But this is too crumbly.


----------



## Matt.

Two weeks ago I applied the pink Very Berry wax to a BMW wing.

After a wash


----------



## andymp85

*personal detail of an a3 s line*

as promised heres some photos i took of a personal detail i mentioned to jay earlier in the week got to it at 9 am and finished at just after 2 because she need the car so i snow foamed and 2bm the car then managed to go round it with the rotary and some light compound to remove so light scratches and swirls and bring the color back and got round to waxing it with jays finest and first coat was the cherry wax and for the second coat i went round it with the new watermelon one jay had sent this week and been dying to try and heres the result btw she loved it once it was finished 






 
the cherry one as used before was awesome to work with and the watermelon was nice to put on and good to buff of and produced these result and the wheels sealed with 2 coats of poorboys wheel sealant but jay still love the cherry one 
sorry for the long review :wave::thumb:


----------



## JayOW

Thanks for another great review and good work with the car...have you any durability results from any of the waxes?


----------



## Jack

I got a chance again this weekend to use the sample I was given, Sunshine fruit scent.

The car was given a quick wash down and dried. Two swipes with an applicator and there was enough wax to cover just under half the bonnet. The wax spreads very easily. It was left for about 20 mins to dry, this allowed me to cover the full car before removing. When removing I used a short pile microfibre and wiped. The wax came off very easily and didn't feel to grabby.

I also used the wax on the interior centre console which came up great.

A few pictures of the finish


----------



## JayOW

The shine on that looks great...thanks for the review mate... would you compare this to any other waxes you have used? Is it better worse etc? Don't be afraid to tell me it's Crap haha...


----------



## fatboi567

Hey guys, if you have used one of Jays waxes and wish to try a different one then check out this thread 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=323111

Its basically a swaps thread for his samples, so we can all try the different ones! (And by them when they go into production )


----------



## Jack

JayR8 said:


> The shine on that looks great...thanks for the review mate... would you compare this to any other waxes you have used? Is it better worse etc? Don't be afraid to tell me it's Crap haha...


I really like this wax Jay. I like the longer curing time as it allows me to take my time without having to remember to remove it before becoming a nightmare to remove.

I would say it is easier to remove than collinite. It actually applies and removes quite similar to DW E xemplar. Think im going to try and get some time over the weekend to do a 50:50 with E xemplar to see how they compare alonside each other. Might throw is a couple of other waxes from my collection to see how the durability compares.

Got two cars wearing this now so they will both be good tests. One of them is used by a guy who is always in buliding sites, the other by a guy who always takes it to one of those drive in car wash places so it will be put through its paces.

I've not tried it on a light coloured car so will put some on the girlfriends car which is wearing DW O stendo just now. Her car has some flake in it so it will be good to see how it brings that out.


----------



## andymp85

the older cherry on been on mine nearly a month now and still beeding ok with only one wash in between the three i applied to the astra been on 2 weeks and washed today also still beeding well so there doing really well and both easy to get the dirt off when washing and the cherry and watermelon i applied to the a3 see wants me to take care of it every month so will report back to you when i do that again but really like all the waxes i have tried the cherry one i seem to like the most and they seem to be lasted well and keeping up with the big boys so very well done and all that hard work is paying off for you and think they will sell well after seeing all the good reviews from other people bearing in mind i not seen a bad one lol :thumb:


----------



## linuxmanju

Received these today , thanks Jayr8 for sending it across. Review coming up soon.


----------



## JayOW

Anyone got any results on durability yet?

Cheers


----------



## Matt.

I have a video but it won't upload. 

If you PM me your email I'll fire it over, then maybe you can upload it?


----------



## JayOW

It won't let me upload the video either....sheeting still looks good tho after 2 weeks. ..


----------



## JayOW

I washed my car today...This is Aura that's been on 1 month now... no QD used...just a wash and dry....


----------



## Matt.

JayR8 said:


> It won't let me upload the video either....sheeting still looks good tho after 2 weeks. ..


Me neither.

That was after a wash after two weeks. Was pretty grubby.


----------



## JayOW

If anyone has any reviews of the sample pots please post in here still...

But for anything else Obsession Wax related please can you post in here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=322

Thanks everyone for all your support, I will continue to offer samples to selected people who have done great reviews when I need a new blend testing.


----------



## JayOW

Sig test...


----------



## riggsy

lookin good Jay... see you later I'll try get there for 8pm this time hahahaha


----------



## JayOW

riggsy said:


> lookin good Jay... see you later I'll try get there for 8pm this time hahahaha


See ya later mate...


----------



## Jack

Signature looks great Jay


----------



## Jonnybbad

sig looks real nice


----------



## andymp85

looking good mate and very smart


----------



## jenks

Sig looks good Jay, sorry I couldn't review more of the samples you sent. P.M sent with an update of the royal mail fiasco. Good luck with your brand mate.


----------



## sistersvisions

I had the chance last weekend to apply two coats of the Yellow wax ie the 'Turkish Delight' to the roof of the wifes car.

First thoughts on opening the pot and having a sniff was..jesus it smells like my nan..:lol:
But on being told the scent was 'turkish delight' you think..yeah it is. And makes a nice change from the normal scents you can get.
Hats off to jay for being adventures in the scent department..i read theres a smokey bacon one too...
Anyway back to the wax. A semi soft wax, which is ment to be slightly harder then the Green wax..
My first mistake was to take a swipe out of the pot with my applicator, on which nearly half the jar appeared...:lol:
I found the best way was to dap the applicator onto the wax. 2 or 3 dabs was enough to put a good amount on there.
Have first tried with only dabbing the applicator once, i found when applying the wax to the panel very grabby and not very slick.
The wax looks very bitty when on the applicator, but when applying to the panel the applicator just glided over it laying down a nice thin layer of wax.
I found it best to use a short haired microfibre to take it off, followed by fluffy one to give it a good buff up.
This left a really nice shine.. But due to the fading light, the pictures i took didnt come out to well
These are from the next day just after it rained:




These were taken 2 rainy days & 200 miles later:


All in all this wax was the easiest out of the 3 to apply. 
Though i wasnt a fan of its texture. Its one that i would have to get used to using.
I believe this is classed as a show wax..so durabilty wont be as good as the others ive tried.. We'll see how well it lasts over winter.
But it has left a really nice shine on the roof.. 
Another well made wax by jay...:thumb:


----------



## JayOW

This is the sample that was made just before the blend was finalised...The texture has changed a lot and it's even easier to use... I had one buyer who said he found it as easy to use a crystal rock...


----------



## Goodylax

Ok Jay
I got a chance to use some samples/tester waxes yesterday on a Nissan Exterra detail done for a buddy of mine. I used your wax (pink one) on a portion on the hood and on the front passenger side quarter panel.



Used a Meg's yellow applicator. Definitely needed some coaxing to get on the applicator. Went in circles for a minute, after dampening the applicator, and that did the trick.

It was a gloomy overcast day, and actually began to rain shortly after applying, so please excuse the crappy photos 

Here is the hood


After the hood, I went back to apply more for the next panel. By the second panel the applicator was nicely covered and it was a lot easier to apply, but appeared to be a lot of wax.....

Another angle with the lower quarter panel curing...


A good curing shot, after 5-8 minutes. I didn't let it sit on this panel as long as the hood, and even with a "hazy" layer- came off pretty nicely. I was nervous that it would be a pain based on what it looked like-hazy grey/white and thick, but no major issues.



I was pleasantly surprised with the reflection I got.



In conclusion, I thought it was a little difficult to get going, but I also prefer hard waxes, so that didn't bother me that much. I actually liked the way it hazed, and it buffed off very cleanly and smoothly, leaving a nice shiny reflection.
I wasn't crazy about the flowery smell , but a very nice wax!
Nice work Jay:thumb:

The pineapple yellow one must have been the show wax, as they were night and day with application and removal.

Still haven't tried the orange/red one you sent me yet, I'll keep you posted:thumb:


----------



## JayOW

Thanks a lot for the review....The pink one you have there is a turkish delight scent and is designed as a durable wax although I have started this wax from scratch to make it easier to use... The red one you have is it orange scent? 

Jau


----------



## Goodylax

Yes, the red one is orange scented, very nice smell :thumb:

I was checking out the website today, will have to drop you a PM soon 

Of the three samples I have--aura is most like the pink one?


----------



## JayOW

No, of the 3 you have Aura is a cross between the pink and the yellow one, it is very easy to use, I believe the orange is the polymer one which I was not a big fan of but some people has said they loved it.

Aura is a medium to soft wax, You wont need to work it a lot like the pink one, it goes on easier and is a breeze to remove. It also gives 100 times better reflections than the pink one.


----------



## vek

a quick update on the yellow wax jay kindly sent me to try.
the car has done maybe 300 miles & been washed today for the first time since application.
i only used a neutral shampoo,rinsed & dried & as shown in the pics the finish has not dulled or altered since it was first applied approx 10 days ago.the beading on the car (not shown)is still the same as the early photos i put up. so far i am really pleased with the finish this wax gives me.


thanks again jay


----------



## jenks

Nice colour and shine


----------



## Otto

Apologies for the delay Jay but I finally managed to test some of the Polymer wax on a family members car.

This was the dirtiest car ever before I touched it.

The pics below show the car after it was cleaned using Spa and towel dried.

The after pics show it wearing the Red/Pink Polymer wax sample that I was sent in conjunction with some claying prior to the wax application and some SRP. This finish was swirl free before I touched it. This is not because it has been corrected or correctly washed. It was actually because it has never been washed in its 18 months of existence.

Showing how neglect can be beneficial.

Moving on to the matter at hand.

I applied the wax on a fairly mild day and I will be honest and constructive when I say that applying this wax to a car of this size was a lot of effort. The wax requires a bit of working and was a bit more difficult to spread.
I think I noticed this more because the last time I only applied it to a bootlid.

That said the weather was not optimum and I am yet to try it on a warmer day as Ill be waiting a while for summer. Please take this into consideration when reading this.

So here are the pics as said.
Before pics show a cleaned car and After is with the additional Clay, SRP and Jays Polymer Wax. Although there is a minimal difference the difference is there in liquid look and reflection sharpness. I personally feel this shows a true difference and the effect of the detailing element as opposed a dirty car vs a detailed car.

Before


After
Here take note of
The wing shows a sharper reflection above the wheel
The rear door again shows sharper more liquid look reflections
As do the roof and the wing mirror.


Before


After
This shows a little difference although if you notice the garage door shows crisper in this pic and the straight edges of the garage door reflection are more defined.


Before


After
This shows the greatest difference. The overall reflection is sharper and brighter with a generally better finish.


In summary
The wax was hard to work and spread but the day was mild so this is to be considered. Could benefit from being more easily worked.
The was gives an outstanding shine as can be seen from the pics on a swirl free car. This is usually quite hard to achieve when you are working with an excellent condition surface such as this.

Thank you Jay for sending the wax.
I will update in due course with how the durability is getting on with my daily driver and will test the wet look when I can.

Otto


----------



## JayOW

Thanks for the review mate....This was the very first batch I ever made of a polymer wax so there is definitely room for improvement.

Thanks again.


----------



## rtjc

Hi Jay, given your wax collection i'm not surprised to see you've called your brews Obsession Wax  Had no idea you were taking it this far, happy for you. Hopefully I can get to try one of your waxes sometime. After winter maybe


----------



## GLN

Had a play with the soft yellow wax today my first thought was the smell reminded me of that Potpourri that people have in there houses

The texture was nice and soft but maby a bit grainy

I applied it by machine on a finishing pad but it didn't work well the wax dried out far to quick

On removal even though it was on thinly as possible removal was a pig

But then the magic happened :argie:


----------



## JayOW

Was this the turkish delight one?


----------



## GLN

Obsession Wax said:


> Was this the turkish delight one?


Yea it was ment to be but I didn't think it reminded me much of Turkish delight :lol:


----------



## Jack

Well I revisited the black range rover I applied my sample to today. The wax was applied 5 weeks and the car hadn't been washed since it was applied. I gave the car a quick jet wash and took a couple of pictures of how the water sat. I then washed the car with af lather and again took a couple more pics and a video. I will put the video on once I get on a pc. The protection from the wax has faded quite a bit, in a couple of weeks I believe the protection would have completely gone. The water sat flat after rinsing and took a while to sheet the water

Before washing




After wash


----------



## JayOW

Thanks for the update Jack, I think this was the sunshine fruit one? I am suprised its lasted this long tbh, this is a very old blend.


----------



## Jack

Yeah thats the one Jay. It was a great wax to use.


----------



## Big Buffer

The newer blend sheets really quickly.
I had to plane my doors down at home and although the bag was on the plane, some saw dust settled on the bonnet of the car.

I just left it and after a down pour it had all gone. 

It has been on the car for 2 weeks as well and the beading is still very strong.

I do have a video with the sheeting ability but im useless with anything technology and women for the record.


----------



## Jack

Finally got time to put the video on.


----------

